# Milan - Inter: 21 febbraio 2021 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 15:00


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

La vedo male, purtroppo.

Non stiamo più in piedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



In 7 giorni dalle stelle alle stalle


----------



## Solo (18 Febbraio 2021)

Mi stupirei se non finisse in goleada per l'Inter.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

0-4 se ci va bene...
Facciamo pena


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Massacro annunciato. Il problema è che tra derby, Roma e Verona (potrei metterci pure l'Udinese, che ci fa sempre dannare) rischiamo il tracollo definitivo.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2021)

firmerei domani per perdere con l'inter e battere la roma difendendo la zona champions.
Ma purtroppo i risultati più probabili sono goleada con l'inter (più in forma in generale e pure riposata per domenica) e sconfitta a roma, con zona champions clamorosamente ed improvvisamente a fortissimo rischio.


----------



## Devil man (18 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> firmerei domani per perdere con l'inter e battere la roma difendendo la zona champions.
> Ma purtroppo i risultati più probabili sono goleada con l'inter (più in forma in generale e pure riposata per domenica) e sconfitta a roma, con zona champions clamorosamente ed improvvisamente a fortissimo rischio.



calmo la Lazio minimo si prende punti 5-4 punti in meno per la questione tamponi..


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Meno male che fa su DAZN, così mi evito di guastarmi il fegato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2021)

Serve un suicidio dell'Inter, o non ci sono speranze. Siamo morti di energie e di testa.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Serve un suicidio dell'Inter, o non ci sono speranze. Siamo morti di energie e di testa.



Serve un suicidio della Roma a Benevento e magari altri risultati sfavorevoli alle altre contendenti per il 4 posto,direi che è ora di smetterla di pensare all'Inter in classifica,non è più cosa nostra,anzi,per me non lo è mai stata,e non lo dico da ora.


----------



## Kaw (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa assolutamente, è da un mese che regaliamo il centrocampo agli avversari e se lo fai all'Inter ne usciamo umiliati. 
Difficile pensare che Pioli cambierà modulo proprio nel derby dopo un anno che giochiamo così, ma è necessario fare qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## Manue (18 Febbraio 2021)

Boh... mi sembra il Milan pre Covid.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Meno male che fa su DAZN, così mi evito di guastarmi il fegato.



siamo in 2. 

e onestamente voglia di guardarla pari a zero, anche perchè sarà un massacro. 
conoscendoli, conte li caricherà alla morte, roba da bava alla bocca, mentre noi siamo spompatissimi e un pò disuniti. 

2 fisso.


----------



## bmb (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Acta est fabula


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Ad oggi siamo quotati a 3.70. Giusto per far capire...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Partita senza storia.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Abbiamo perso con lo Spezia e buttato via la partita stasera per performare al massimo nel derby. Gli diamo una bella bastonata e torniamo in vetta

(Spero)


----------



## Andre96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Quel momento in cui vai su Milanworld ma il browser ti reindirizza su Chievoworld.
Va bene così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Quel momento in cui vai su Milanworld ma il browser ti reindirizza su Chievoworld.
> Va bene così.



Il Chievo avrebbe più speranze di questa squadra che non è stata in grado di fare un tiro in porta contro lo Spezia e di pareggiare in superiorità numerica contro la Stella Rossa.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Chievo avrebbe più speranze di questa squadra che non è stata in grado di fare un tiro in porta contro lo Spezia e di pareggiare in superiorità numerica contro la Stella Rossa.


Che strana risposta. Talmente diversa dal resto dei commenti che mi sorprende.
Supponendo di prendere sul serio la cosa, ti rispondo.
1. La partita con lo Spezia dovrebbe rappresentare la partita tipo del Milan e le sue massime o anche solo normali possibilità?
2. Con la Stella Rossa c'erano solo riserve. Di titolari, a parte Donnarumma, c'era giusto Romagnoli che ormai è chiaro a tutti quanto sia inadeguato. Poi il pari è arrivato pure su azione doppiamente irregolare.

I piangina storicamente sono proprio quelli che affronteremo domenica e che ci batteranno 4 0.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Se Pioli fosse furbo metterebbe Tomori fisso in marcatura su Lukaku.. ma non ha il coraggio di togliere il capitano.
Inoltre a sx deve giocare rebic in modo che aiuti theo con hakimi, leao questo lavoro non lo fa


----------



## JoKeR (18 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se Pioli fosse furbo metterebbe Tomori fisso in marcatura su Lukaku.. ma non ha il coraggio di togliere il capitano.
> Inoltre a sx deve giocare rebic in modo che aiuti theo con hakimi, leao questo lavoro non lo fa



Se non giocano Tomori e Rebic è evidente l'autosabotaggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Che strana risposta. Talmente diversa dal resto dei commenti che mi sorprende.
> Supponendo di prendere sul serio la cosa, ti rispondo.
> 1. La partita con lo Spezia dovrebbe rappresentare la partita tipo del Milan e le sue massime o anche solo normali possibilità?
> 2. Con la Stella Rossa c'erano solo riserve. Di titolari, a parte Donnarumma, c'era giusto Romagnoli che ormai è chiaro a tutti quanto sia inadeguato. Poi il pari è arrivato pure su azione doppiamente irregolare.
> ...



La mia risposta non mi pare tanto strana, se consideriamo le ultime partite che abbiamo giocato tralasciando le ultime due disastrose uscite.
Francamente non vedo giocare bene questa squadra da mesi, se consideriamo le stesse partite col Crotone (primo tempo inguardabile), Bologna (Donnarumma ci ha salvati da un 2-2 che sarebbe stato tragico), Cagliari (forse la meno peggio di questo filotto), Benevento (siamo stati presi a pallonate per tutta la partita) e per non parlare delle sconfitte con l'Atalanta (mai scesi in campo), con l'Inter (tirando in porta 1 volta) e con la Juve (preventivabile visto che giocavo io quel giorno viste le assenze infinite).


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic

Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*


----------



## Andre96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La mia risposta non mi pare tanto strana, se consideriamo le ultime partite che abbiamo giocato tralasciando le ultime due disastrose uscite.
> Francamente non vedo giocare bene questa squadra da mesi, se consideriamo le stesse partite col Crotone (primo tempo inguardabile), Bologna (Donnarumma ci ha salvati da un 2-2 che sarebbe stato tragico), Cagliari (forse la meno peggio di questo filotto), Benevento (siamo stati presi a pallonate per tutta la partita) e per non parlare delle sconfitte con l'Atalanta (mai scesi in campo), con l'Inter (tirando in porta 1 volta) e con la Juve (preventivabile visto che giocavo io quel giorno viste le assenze infinite).



Allora, prima di tutto ero ironico. Non voglio, ne volevo, essere offensivo, ma rispondermi che il Chievo avrebbe più possibilità è ridicolo... Non mi pare di dire una brutta cosa se chiedo di non comportarci come se tifassimo Chievo o Inter (perchè questo atteggiamento è il loro. Non con gli altri tifosi, con cui fanno i gradassi, ma tra di loro.).
Ti do ragione sul fatto che da 1 mesetto a questa parte siamo in difficoltà, ma è normale quando fino ad ora è andato tutto male. Le difficoltà le hanno avute tutte, ma poche hanno avuto la nostra sfortuna. Le stagioni vanno così.
Poi il derby è una partita a sè, e non è solo un modo di dire.
Personalmente non sono positivissimo, però nemmeno a darmi per vinto. Suvvia. Sosteniamo sta squadra ora, perchè quando vinceva era facile. Forza!


----------



## JoKeR (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



Romagnoli ahahahahahhahahaahhaha

Robe da matti.
Dovrebbe giocare Calabria a cc, Kalulu e Tomori in difesa.

Rebic per Leao, per carità...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



L'Inter sempre in formazione tipo da Ottobre praticamente.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



Speriamo sia questa. Meitè e Romagnoli, però, proprio no. Dai, Zlatan! Fuori le pall!


----------



## JoKeR (18 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter sempre in formazione tipo da Ottobre praticamente.



Giocheranno anche tutte le amichevoli estive con questa squadra.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2021)

assurdo riproporre romagnoli, ma siamo un circo quindi coerenza prima di tutto.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Febbraio 2021)

Tomori deve essere titolare senza se e senza ma.
Serve un giocatore veloce e aggressivo da affiancare Kjaer, tutto quello che non è Romagnoli.
Io continuo a pensare che avremmo dovuto cambiare modulo per questa partita, non si può giocare a due a centrocampo con l'Inter che ne mette in mezzo 5, soprattutto considerando che loro sono in formissima e noi in un momento non proprio dei migliori.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2021)

ma io tomori, pur di metterlo, me lo vedo per assurdo anche assieme a kessie in mezzo al campo... in panchina sarebbe un errore clamoroso a mio parere.

Mentre leao è fondamentale, in quanto quando hakimi attacca (e attacca...) dietro nelle ripartenze ti giochi leao vs skriniar 1 vs 1 con campo aperto.

Sono dubbioso su chalanoglu, che mi sembra palese sia fuori condizione. forse per assurdo potrei pure pensare a tonali trequartista in pressing su brozovic. Al limite chala lo metti nella ripresa coi ritmi più lenti, anche oggi è entrato senza toccar un pallone, non me lo vedo domenica in mezzo a barella brozovic svettare per agonismo in queste condizioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.
Romagnoli.


Un sabotaggio. Uno che si fatto distruggere da Falcinelli e compagnia. Oggi non ha solo causato il rigore (il terzo in stagione) ma ha commesso anche una miriade di errori pessimi che hanno fatto sembrare Tomori il veterano fra i due.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



Arriviamo al derby in condizioni mentali pessime, non che quelle atletiche siano molto meglio. Sono sempre stato positivo, sin dall'inizio di questa stagione contro ogni avversario, ma la prossima la vedo male male. Spero che i ragazzi possano regalarmi una sorpresa gradita....


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



inammissibile secondo me panchinare tomori per questo romagnoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2021)

sono preoccupatissimo.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho nessunissima voglia di vedere questa partita, so già che faremo una figuraccia. Purtroppo so anche che alla fine la guarderò, non riesco mai a non farlo. Ci sarà da soffrire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



Mettere ancora titolare Maroligno è una roba vomitevole. V O M I T E V O L E.

Siamo ai livelli di Piatek che giocava sempre titolare, sempre, sempre, fino a quando non è arrivato Ibra, anche se pure un Australopitechus Afarensis avrebbe capito immediatamente che Leao era infinitamente più forte di quel giocatore da campionato australiano, e infatti col suo mitico e UNICO goal su azione in un girone d’andata da titolare inamovibile facemmo 25 punti in un intero girone.

Ora si sta riproponendo la stessa cosa con Memento Mori e Maroligno, con quest’ultimo che gioca per diritto divino.

Basta, Pioli si sta bruciando, il guaio è che brucerà anche noi, perché questo è capace di uscire dalle cinque partite Inter, Roma, Verona, Udinese e Napoli con 5 punti se va bene (con l’Inda nel 2016/2017 quando crollò fece pure peggio, due punti in sette partite, questo Milan è molto superiore a quell’Inda ma i crolli verticali di Pioli sono proverbiali).

Io gli darei tempo fino al Verona per cambiare radicalmente inerzia sia di gioco che di risultati. Fino al Verona, non di più.

In caso non andasse bene, dentro il Buciano nazionale.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2021)

È qui che si vince il derby?


----------



## vannu994 (18 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È qui che si vince il derby?



Mamma mia, mi è preso lo sconforto a leggere il forum, ora vado a buttarmi da un ponte


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Febbraio 2021)

questo derby non lo vinceremo mai,ma non perchè non mi fido del Milan,ma perchè l'inter dà la stessa sensazione che dava la Juve gli anni scorsi. il golletto prima o poi arriva sempre,e in difesa sono impenetrabili,ecco perchè sono negativo. una partita che arriva in un momentaccio,firmo col sangue per un pari,se dovessimo vincere,sarebbe una spallata decisiva al campionato e quelli là si cagherebbero addosso,ma purtroppo è e resterà un sogno


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mettere ancora titolare Maroligno è una roba vomitevole. V O M I T E V O L E.
> 
> Siamo ai livelli di Piatek che giocava sempre titolare, sempre, sempre, fino a quando non è arrivato Ibra, anche se pure un Australopitechus Afarensis avrebbe capito immediatamente che Leao era infinitamente più forte di quel giocatore da campionato australiano, e infatti col suo mitico e UNICO goal su azione in un girone d’andata da titolare inamovibile facemmo 25 punti in un intero girone.
> 
> ...


Eehh buonanotte, il Buciano nazionale (che se non ho capito male dovrebbe essere Spalletti) costa un botto...non penso che si tengano due allenatori a libro paga, di cui uno che subentra ancora più oneroso...
Comunque saremo anche sulle gambe, ma non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo avuto due gol annullati per un pelo nel primo quarto d'ora.
La partita avrebbe potuto andare diversamente, e comunque siamo favoriti per il passaggio del turno, almeno spero.


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mettere ancora titolare Maroligno è una roba vomitevole. V O M I T E V O L E.
> 
> Siamo ai livelli di Piatek che giocava sempre titolare, sempre, sempre, fino a quando non è arrivato Ibra, anche se pure un Australopitechus Afarensis avrebbe capito immediatamente che Leao era infinitamente più forte di quel giocatore da campionato australiano, e infatti col suo mitico e UNICO goal su azione in un girone d’andata da titolare inamovibile facemmo 25 punti in un intero girone.
> 
> ...



Mi spieghi perché Maroligno? Da settimane sto facendo fare gli straordinari al mio neurone ubriaco, ma non ci sono ancora arrivato...


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Febbraio 2021)

Oh non l'affrontiamo da favoriti e siamo nel peggior momento della stagione, ma di qui a dire che non dovremmo neanche scendere in campo... Un po' di animo, su.

Oggettivamente serve Tomori. Spero che per questa partita romagnoli resti fuori. E che giochi rebic per dare copertura e provare a prendere in mezzo Hakimi. 

Per il resto è FONDAMENTALE passare in vantaggio. Si è visto come contro la Lazio che se loro arrivano a passare in vantaggio si mettono tutti e 11 dietro la linea del pallone e ripartono con le due punte, da buona provinciale quale sono. Tatticamente la partita è quella. Se riusciamo a passare noi invece e non farci riprendere possiamo alzare il livello dell'autostima e impostare la partita come abbiamo sempre fatto post lockdown.

Secondo me giocheremo un partitone. Basterà!? Non lo so. Sembra che la testa sia al derby da un paio di settimane, per questa ragione ho digerito queste prestazioni opache piú facilmente.
Ma adesso pretendo una prestazione buona. Una prestazione da Milan. 

San Zlatan, pensaci tu.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2021)

Che poi pensandoci bene, il Napoli qualche giorno fa è arrivato alla partita coi ladri come noi arriviamo a questa: "hanno perso con lo Spezia" "bastonati dall'Atalanta" "Sono quotati a 4 figurati se vincono" ecc ecc


----------



## Gamma (19 Febbraio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Allora, prima di tutto ero ironico. Non voglio, ne volevo, essere offensivo, ma rispondermi che il Chievo avrebbe più possibilità è ridicolo... Non mi pare di dire una brutta cosa se chiedo di non comportarci come se tifassimo Chievo o Inter (perchè questo atteggiamento è il loro. Non con gli altri tifosi, con cui fanno i gradassi, ma tra di loro.).
> Ti do ragione sul fatto che da 1 mesetto a questa parte siamo in difficoltà, ma è normale quando fino ad ora è andato tutto male. Le difficoltà le hanno avute tutte, ma poche hanno avuto la nostra sfortuna. Le stagioni vanno così.
> Poi il derby è una partita a sè, e non è solo un modo di dire.
> Personalmente non sono positivissimo, però nemmeno a darmi per vinto. Suvvia. Sosteniamo sta squadra ora, perchè quando vinceva era facile. Forza!



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Animo ragazzi, è vero che siamo in un momento di flessione, ma passare da "spacchiamo tutto e tutti!" "rispediamoli nella fogna!" a "facciamo schifo, abbiamo già perso" è ridicolo.

Ripeto, non voglio negare l'evidenza, è normale che ci sia pessimismo verso la partita di domenica, ma un conto è il pessimismo, un conto è scendere dal carro dei vincitori senza combattere, dai, a volte pare davvero Chievoworld, come ha detto Andre96.

Poi se dovessimo vincere e tornare al primo posto non fate gli gnorri dicendo che il Milan sta tornando, che l'anno prossimo punteremo allo scudetto della seconda stella ecc..

Siamo i tifosi del Milan, non scendiamo in basso come quelli juventini che quando perdono dicono "è un anno di transizione, facciamo schifo" e quando vincono "parlate a giugno, alla fine vinceremo noi"...


----------



## numero 3 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ora come ora anche dopo la prestazione di Belgrado sarei dell'idea di piazzare il pullman davanti a Donnarumma e sperare in Ibra ( o Rebic) , su Leao non mi pronuncio ancora secondo me neanche lui sa cosa vuole fare della sua vita.
Invece spero che l'ambiente Milan riesca a tranquillizzare e caricare la squadra al punto giusto, in fondo noi puntiamo al 4° posto e la pressione è tutta su Conte e l'inter.
Qui ci vorrebbe una conferenza stampa pre-derby stile Mourinho che bisogna ammetterlo era capace di caricare i suoi soldati e mandare in corto circuito gli avversari. 
Spero che Pioli e Maldini ci riescano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi perché Maroligno? Da settimane sto facendo fare gli straordinari al mio neurone ubriaco, ma non ci sono ancora arrivato...



“Perché? Ci dovrà essere un motivo, no? Perché? Forse la vita la capisce chi è più pratico”.

A parte tutto, Maroligno è l’anagramma di Romagnoli: solo che, a differenza di quanto accade in genere laddove gli anagrammi formano comunque una parola sensata, a lui, essendo un difensore insensato e insensatamente pompato, è toccato in sorte un anagramma insensato del suo nome (anche se mai insensato quanto lui stesso).


----------



## bmb (19 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Che poi pensandoci bene, il Napoli qualche giorno fa è arrivato alla partita coi ladri come noi arriviamo a questa: "hanno perso con lo Spezia" "bastonati dall'Atalanta" "Sono quotati a 4 figurati se vincono" ecc ecc



Si ma l'Inter è una squadra adesso (vabè, lancio sul muccone la davanti e pedalare, però dietro sono compatti a differenza dei maestroboyz).


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Febbraio 2021)

Fuori le palle ragazzi il derby è una storia a se. Arriviamo con ampi sfavori del pronostico e può essere anche positiva questa cosa. Azzanniamoli alla gola, ho voglia di sangue.


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo, Kessie, Tonali (Meitè), Saele, Calhanoglu, Rebic (Leao), Ibrahimovic
> 
> Inter: Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic; Lukaku, Lautaro*



guardando queste formazioni è inevitabile vedere che loro sono sempre gli stessi....magari cambia 1....tipo gioca o non gioca eriksen....ma il resto è consolidato. nessun infortunio. fortuna ? si un po' anche ma forse anche bravura nella preparazione atletica.
ieri mi sono cadute la braccia quando si è fatto male Isma....perchè magari non è in condizione, magari non era titolare nel derby ....però comunque non lo hai....ci sono dei giocatori fondamentali che o non ci sono o non sono in condizione vedi hakan o kk....
quello che a me preoccupa è che non giochiamo più benissimo come prima o comunque la fluidità è diminuita....e alcuni singoli sono in difficoltà come Alessio....che in difesa soffre qualsiasi tipo di attaccante e dovrà vedersela con lukaku.
l'inter fa un gioco al massimo della rendita. lo abbiamo visto tutti contro la lazio....è un gioco legato a doppio filo con un giocatore che se manca sono guai seri per loro....ma la realtà è che avrà salato 3 o 4 partite da quando è all'inter....se non mi sbaglio. ottengono risultati con il minimo sforzo. da quando hanno abbassato il baricentro di 40 metri vincono. hanno un 5 3 2 di base che gli permette, grazie alle caratteristiche dei giocatori, di buttarsi negli spazi che creano risucchiando gli avversari nella loro metà campo....
per vincere servirebbe una partita in cui tecnicamente non sbagliamo nulla stiamo corti e facciamo fuorigioco.....
siamo sfavoriti. anche perché questo derby è stato caricato a pallettoni....e non so se mentalmente siamo pronti.....

imho...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Febbraio 2021)

mi sa che finisce in goleada (per loro). Siamo nel peggior momento da 1 anno e loro nel migliore. Mi sa che non la guardo nemmeno, mettono sole, andrò a fare un giro onde evitare incavolature


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Loro 1 settimana per prepararsi, noi 1 giorno ed 1 allenamento(domani).. assurdo.
So che Pioli non toglierà mai Romagnoli, ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di farlo: serve Tomori che è bravo in marcatura ed è veloce, serve che stia fisso su Lukaku.
Sugli esterni assolutamente rebic e non leao, serve aiuto a theo su hakimi


----------



## Roger84 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Non sono ottimista ma sinceramente così sconfortato no! Abbiamo dimostrato quest'anno che niente è impossibile e non abbiamo una squadra mediocre anzi, come livello siamo molto vicini agli sf*gati! Abbiamo perso derby (l'ultimo secondo me quello con Gattuso) in cui dovevamo distruggerli e poi siamo tornati a casa con le ossa rotte, chissà che non accada il contrario. Il vento in questo momento è a loro favore, ma hanno un DNA da perdenti, perciò tirare fuori le pal*e e dare tutto!!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Non sono ottimista ma sinceramente così sconfortato no! Abbiamo dimostrato quest'anno che niente è impossibile e non abbiamo una squadra mediocre anzi, come livello siamo molto vicini agli sf*gati! Abbiamo perso derby (l'ultimo secondo me quello con Gattuso) in cui dovevamo distruggerli e poi siamo tornati a casa con le ossa rotte, chissà che non accada il contrario. Il vento in questo momento è a loro favore, ma hanno un DNA da perdenti, perciò tirare fuori le pal*e e dare tutto!!!



Concordo, o la va o la spacca.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque esiste anche il pareggio, la stagione non finisce qui.


----------



## Marcex7 (19 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...


Se deve giocate Meité, preferisco spostare Calabria a centrocampo e mettere Kalulu terzino.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se deve giocate Meité, preferisco spostare Calabria a centrocampo e mettere Kalulu terzino.



e in tutti i casi meglio Tonali tutta la vita che Meitè


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e in tutti i casi meglio Tonali tutta la vita che Meitè



Sicuramente.

Il problema però è che Calabria adattato a centrocampo è meglio sia di Meitè che di Tonali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Il problema però è che Calabria adattato a centrocampo è meglio sia di Meitè che di Tonali.



si ma poi a destra perdi, perchè nè Dalot (scarso) nè Kalulu (acerbo) possono fare il lavoro di Calabria


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e in tutti i casi meglio Tonali tutta la vita che Meitè



Avremo grosse rogne ad affrontare un centrocampo a 5 con 2 soli centrocampisti.
In un senso o l'altro prenderanno in mano il centrocampo, e poi rischiamo un terremoto.

Anche perché nel momento in cui Hernandez non riuscirà a rientrare velocemente " e questo succederà", tutti andranno a puntare solo e sempre Romagnoli ,segnatelo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Perché? Ci dovrà essere un motivo, no? Perché? Forse la vita la capisce chi è più pratico”.
> 
> A parte tutto, Maroligno è l’anagramma di Romagnoli: solo che, a differenza di quanto accade in genere laddove gli anagrammi formano comunque una parola sensata, a lui, essendo un difensore insensato e insensatamente pompato, è toccato in sorte un anagramma insensato del suo nome (anche se mai insensato quanto lui stesso).


Troppo cervellotico per le mie facoltà mentali... Propongo un più semplice Coma-gnoli in omaggio alla sua reattività...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Centrocampo a due quindi?

Romagnoli al posto di Memento Mori?

Bene, Pioli con queste due scelte (dovrebbe averlo capito ormai che il nostro 4-2-3-1 non può essere riproposto sempre autisticamente, essendo un modulo che richiede la massima efficienza fisica in particolare dei due di centrocampo perché funzioni, e noi non avremo Bennacer -che peraltro era in condizioni pietose- e abbiamo un Kessie spompato) rischia di scavarsi la fossa da solo, il problema è che rischia di scavarla pure a noi. 

Un centrocampo a due contro quello dell’Inda, con noi in apnea e in condizione non paragonabile al derby d’andata. Bravo Pioli, bravo.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Per curiosità sono andato a vedere le partite giocate in serie a questa stagione dai 3 giocatori fondamentali dell'inter, hakimi barella e lukaku e li ho confrontati con i loro colleghi del milan, theo kessie ed ibra.

*Hakimi *22 presenze mentre *Theo *solo 19
*Barella *22 presenze mentre *Kessie *21
*Lukaku* 21 presenze mentre *Ibra* solo 12

In pratica i loro giocatori cruciali li hanno avuti sempre mentre noi.. bhe.
Immaginatevi se fosse il contrario.. se lukaku avesse giocato 12 partite invece che 21. Non sarebbero manco in zona champions


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Speriamo giochi veramente rebic e non leao.. theo ha bisogno di aiuto contro hakimi. Ho paura per romagnoli che non sa marcare lukaku, però in coppa italia lo aveva tenuto abbastanza bene.. occhio a lautaro che all'andata ha fregato sempre kjaer


----------



## Marilson (20 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Febbraio 2021)

-


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



miglior formazione al momento.....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato a vedere le partite giocate in serie a questa stagione dai 3 giocatori fondamentali dell'inter, hakimi barella e lukaku e li ho confrontati con i loro colleghi del milan, theo kessie ed ibra.
> 
> *Hakimi *22 presenze mentre *Theo *solo 19
> *Barella *22 presenze mentre *Kessie *21
> ...


Sì ma se punti su uno di 39 anni è chiaro che può giocare meno partite di uno con 12 anni in meno.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



*Basta. Dovete quotare. Non possiamo stare qui tutte le settimane a ripetere le stesse cose.
*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...


Centrocampo a due rischiosissimo. Vedremo se pagherà la scelta di Pioli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


La formazione, eccetto per Tonali, è quella titolare. Non siamo in un momento positivo, ma il derby potrebbe essere l’occasione giusta per risorgere.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Dateci sta gioia. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



sono sincero sentivo piu emozione per il derby prima della gara con lo spezia..la vivevo davvero come una sfida scudetto

adesso sono piu proiettato nella gestione dei punti per la champions

poi resta sempre una partita importantissima..anche perchè vincessimo torneremmo primi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato a vedere le partite giocate in serie a questa stagione dai 3 giocatori fondamentali dell'inter, hakimi barella e lukaku e li ho confrontati con i loro colleghi del milan, theo kessie ed ibra.
> 
> *Hakimi *22 presenze mentre *Theo *solo 19
> *Barella *22 presenze mentre *Kessie *21
> ...



e vabbè Lukaku ha 13 anni in meno ad Ibra ed è costato 80 milioni. Quando prendi un 40enne risparmiando sul top player in quel ruolo puoi mettere in conto che giocherà meno rispetto ad uno che ha così tanti anni in meno.


----------



## Love (20 Febbraio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e vabbè Lukaku ha 13 anni in meno ad Ibra ed è costato 80 milioni. Quando prendi un 40enne *risparmiando sul top player in quel ruolo* puoi mettere in conto che giocherà meno rispetto ad uno che ha così tanti anni in meno.



Ibra è un top player...è più forte di lukaku...sposta gli equilibri più di tutti in A


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



L'unico dubbio di questo derby è quanti gol ci faranno. Da 1 a +infinito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato a vedere le partite giocate in serie a questa stagione dai 3 giocatori fondamentali dell'inter, hakimi barella e lukaku e li ho confrontati con i loro colleghi del milan, theo kessie ed ibra.
> 
> *Hakimi *22 presenze mentre *Theo *solo 19
> *Barella *22 presenze mentre *Kessie *21
> ...



ma perchè immaginare il contrario se noi abbiamo questi e loro quelli?
questi sono discorsi da perdenti per me. lamentarsi del nulla!
non ce l ho con te in particolare ma questi discorsi li sento troppo a mio parere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Ibra è un top player...è più forte di lukaku...sposta gli equilibri più di tutti in A



ecco appunto, quindi perchè lamentarsi sempre sulle presenze?

teniamoci ibra e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Lukaku non fa testo: ha più presenze di un qualsiasi portiere di serie A.
Solo la palla ha più presenze di lui ma per il semplice motivo che senza palla non si può giocare. 

L'inter i suoi 3 migliori li ha sempre avuti a disposizione e se è vero che non è scritto da alcuna parte che si debbano rompere è anche vero, contrariamente, che è scritto sempre da alcuna parte che debbano essere sempre disponibili. 

Il campionato è lungo e capitano momenti difficili tra assenze e squalifiche ,ricordo il Milan di allegri che per un po di partite giocò e vinse addirittura con strasser e merkel ,problemi che non toccano e non riguardano l'inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Vediamo, se lo corrono come invasati, secondo me rischiamo molto. Se il loro ritmo è blando, allora si può fare bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2021)

Mi fa tenerezza Pinamonti che è stato richiamato all'inter per fare il quarto attaccante in un modulo che contempla le due punte ma il campo lo vede mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Incredibile come aspettassi questa partita come la venuta del Messia e in una sola settimana ne sia spaventato come la venuta dell'Anticristo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Pochissime speranze purtroppo


----------



## sottoli (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Manco i giornali ci credono che panchiniamo Romagna per tomori, mannaggia a tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Secondo Kloppioli, Memento Mori sarebbe più adatto a marcare Lautaro o Sanchez, invece di Lubamba, perché, sempre a detta di Kloppioli, Memento Mori non avrebbe la fisicità per marcare attaccanti del genere (certo, ce l’ha invece Capitan Ricotta, la fisicità). 

Santa Madonna, temo proprio che la mediocrità di Kloppioli, che l’ha portato ad arrivare a 56 anni senza aver mai vinto nemmeno un torneo di Burraco (e non dite “ma con le squadre che ha allenato che doveva vincere” perché i grandi allenatori in genere emergono tra i 40 e i 46/47 anni, non a 55, c’è un motivo se non ha mai allenato un top team a questa età), stia venendo fuori in tutta la sua veneficità.



sottoli ha scritto:


> Manco i giornali ci credono che panchiniamo Romagna per tomori, mannaggia a tutti



Personalmente gli do tempo fino all’Hellas, al più tardi fino all’Hellas, per raddrizzare le cose. Per me se entro quella partita non saremo tornati ad essere quelli che eravamo Pioli va esonerato. 

Il suo storico non mente, è arrivato all’Inda nel 2016/2017 a Novembre, alla tredicesima, e tra la tredicesima e la ventottesima ha fatto la strabiliante media di 2,3 punti a partita (media identica al Milan del girone d’andata di quest’anno), conquistando 36 punti in 16 gare. Dopodiché, dalla ventinovesima alla trentacinquesima, 2 punti in 7 gare.

Vero che questo Milan è ben altra roba rispetto all’Inda 2016/2017, ma anche solo fare 7/8 punti nelle prossime 7 partite, ma pure 10 nelle prossime 7, ci taglierebbe fuori da tutto, visto quanto corrono dietro. Non possiamo permettercelo, è chiaro, ne va del nostro futuro arrivare almeno in CL quest’anno.

Per me Kloppioli ha tempo fino a Verona.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo Kloppioli, Memento Mori sarebbe più adatto a marcare Lautaro o Sanchez, invece di Lubamba, perché, sempre a detta di Kloppioli, Memento Mori non avrebbe la fisicità per marcare attaccanti del genere (certo, ce l’ha invece Capitan Ricotta, la fisicità).
> 
> Santa Madonna, temo proprio che la mediocrità di Kloppioli, che l’ha portato ad arrivare a 56 anni senza aver mai vinto nemmeno un torneo di Burraco (e non dite “ma con le squadre che ha allenato che doveva vincere” perché i grandi allenatori in genere emergono tra i 40 e i 46/47 anni, non a 55, c’è un motivo se non ha mai allenato un top team a questa età), stia venendo fuori in tutta la sua veneficità.
> 
> ...



La coppia Kjaer Romagnoli è da TSO...fermiamo padre Pioli prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Stiamo avendo difficoltà quando le squadre avversarie impostano la partita su ritmi alti.
Le nostre sconfitte più pesanti hanno sempre questo minimo comune multiplo.

La sconfitta contro lo spezia però ci ha detto anche altro : lo spezia non ci veniva a prendere dentro l'area ma iniziava a pressare sui 40 metri di campo.
Il fine ultimo di questa tattica era impedire che il milan trovasse l'uscita su theo.
Quanti gol infatti sono partiti dai piedi o delle giocate del nostro terzino sinistro??
Il resto lo ha fatto la pessima condizione fisica di calha e benna.

Oggi la partita va preparata bene.
Dell'inter temo soprattutto i cambi gioco che porteranno a dei duelli individuali che ci possono mettere in difficoltà se non siamo capaci di scivolare in zona palla.
Per il resto ormai come gioca l'inter è chiaro : baricentro basso per crearsi campo da attaccare in profondità.
In tal senso la coppia kjaer - romagnoli non mi fa dormire sonni tranquilli.

Per me questa è la partita per tomori. 

Il punto debole dell'inter è eriksen, bisogna prenderlo alle spalle.
La partita ovviamente si gioca in mezzo al campo e sarà importante che rebic, calha e saele lavorino senza palla per pareggiare i 5 uomini nerazzurri.
A quel punto l'inter proverà l'uscita su lautaro ed è tutto da vedere se i nostri centrali sapranno uscire per prenderlo alto.

Tatticamente è una partita interessante e tutta da leggere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



La coppia Kjaer-Romagnoli in questo momento é da TSO. Pioli non ci sta piu capendo nulla, non so perche ma sembra proprio di aver perso il buonsenso.

Kjaer, in palese difficolta fisica, ha bisogno di un compagno rapido che lo aiuta a risparmiare metri in profondita.
Romagnoli é l'opposto. Ogni partita accompagna avversari verso la nostra area e con le solite dormite o quando sale a vuoto, regala praterie a chiunque (da 4 anche contro la maledetta Stella Rossa di Diego Falcinelli). Ormai é una condanna come fu Bonera qualche anno fa.

Risultato? A) Dopo 20 minuti Kjaer si sfascia perche deve recuperare su un errore di Romagnoli. B) Romagnoli regala minimo un gol / rigore al Inter. 
Non c'e via di scampo. Romagnoli in forma puo giocare in modo ordinato contro le piccole, ma quando si alza il livello lui crolla sembra. Ora é in un momento di forma dove persino giocatori scarsissimi lo saltano a gogo....figuriamoci.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La coppia Kjaer-Romagnoli in questo momento é da TSO. Pioli non ci sta piu capendo nulla, non so perche ma sembra proprio di aver perso il buonsenso.
> 
> Kjaer, in palese difficolta fisica, ha bisogno di un compagno rapido che lo aiuta a risparmiare metri in profondita.
> Romagnoli é l'opposto. Ogni partita accompagna avversari verso la nostra area e con le solite dormite o quando sale a vuoto, regala praterie a chiunque (da 4 anche contro la maledetta Stella Rossa di Diego Falcinelli). Ormai é una condanna come fu Bonera qualche anno fa.
> ...



amen


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Stanotte ho sognato assist di Rebic dalla sinistra e bomba gol di Ibra con un tiro finito sotto al sette, a sinistra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



.



Admin ha scritto:


> Stanotte ho sognato assist di Rebic dalla sinistra e bomba gol di Ibra con un tiro finito sotto al sette, a sinistra



Speremm.

Ma negli ultimi tre derby tra campionato e coppa Italia non abbiamo avuto problemi a segnargli, i problemi sono stati tutti dietro (7 goal subiti negli ultimi tre derby, anche se gliene abbiamo fatti 5).


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Facciamo schifo da due mesi, oggi l'inter scappa, credo la chiuderanno già nei primi 20-30 minuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo da due mesi, oggi l'inter scappa, credo la chiuderanno già nei primi 20-30 minuti.



Oggi sarà una sliding door importante, vedremo, non voglio dare per finiti questi ragazzi, possono ancora stupirci. Certo dopo gli horror shows di La Spezia e Belgrado il timore è giustificato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Non sentivo così tanto un derby dal famoso 0-3 con Giuda, purtroppo a sto giro ho bruttissime sensazioni, dopo la prestazione contro lo Spezia sono caduto nello sconforto più totale


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo da due mesi, oggi l'inter scappa, credo la chiuderanno già nei primi 20-30 minuti.



Il problema non sarebbe l'Inter che scappa,sarebbe piuttosto la Roma a -3 dopo stasera,la Lazio a -6 e l'Atalanta pure,i gobbi non li conto neanche.Il vero problema inoltre è che a breve Lazio e Atalanta saluteranno le coppe e avranno solo il campionato,mentre noi probabilmente avremo almeno un altro turno di coppa e forse di più in base al sorteggio.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque accetto scommesse su questi eventi: a quale minuto Kjaer farà la solita smorfia di dolore,si tocchera' la gamba e andra fuori?A quale minuto romagnoli puntato si girerà dando il culo all'avversario e prenderemo gol o rigore?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho assolutamente buone sensazioni. Per me ci fanno a fette.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

noto che la sconfitta di oggi è già colpa di pioli ancor prima di iniziare a giocare.

la deriva del tifoso della squadra media è proprio quella di dar sempre la colpa all'allenatore a prescindere. noi siamo in linea dunque per la mediocrità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ho assolutamente buone sensazioni. Per me ci fanno a fette.



io sono tranquillo, putroppo ho già addosso la depressione da sconfitta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noto che la sconfitta di oggi è già colpa di pioli ancor prima di iniziare a giocare.
> 
> la deriva del tifoso della squadra media è proprio quella di dar sempre la colpa all'allenatore a prescindere. noi siamo in linea dunque per la mediocrità.



Se metti sempre in campo i mediocri a prescindere e ti aspetti che facciano bene perché si la colpa della sconfitta è in primis tua, certamente, ma vedo che con Gattuso questo concetto ti era chiaro (lo accusavi di mettere in campo “le mogli”, quando le alternative erano Borini, dico BORINI, e Gallinejo), mentre con Pioli questo concetto diventa più nebuloso, nonostante abbia Memento Mori a disposizione che vale due Romagnoli. 

Nessuno vuole la testa di Pioli ADESSO, ma è chiaro che gli si chieda un miglioramento in questa e nelle successive due, perché ha preso la sua solita china che ha sempre preso ovunque (ossia ingiocabile per alcuni mesi e poi crollo totale).


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Niente alla fine andiamo a giocare con la formazione più scontata in assoluto.
Boh vabbè speriamo bene, io la vedo nera oggi.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Niente alla fine andiamo a giocare con la formazione più scontata in assoluto.
> Boh vabbè speriamo bene, io la vedo nera oggi.



Io ho deciso di non guardarla nemmeno. Per me sta partita sarà come quella contro i mafiosi, ne più ne meno.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Niente paura ragazzi! Oggi torniamo a correre! Vi dico io.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di non guardarla nemmeno. Per me sta partita sarà come quella contro i mafiosi, ne più ne meno.



Oggi io sarei andato con qualcosa di nuovo e totalmente di inaspettato giocando a specchio come gioca Conte.

Kjaer Romagna Tomori in difesa
Calabria Kessie Tonali Theo
Chala
Ibra Leao vicini.

Secondo me questo doveva essere il piano B da preparare nei mesi scorsi, da mettere in campo oggi a sorpresa sull'Inter e poi proseguire il corso del campionato cosi... oramai ci conoscono tutti e sanno come giochiamo, se poi ci mettiamo che in mezzo siamo stanchi... Non so Pioli ha troppa paura di cambiare un equilibrio che però oramai mi pare abbastanza precario.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Perderemo di brutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sono decisamente più forti possiamo vincere solo se abbiamo più fame di loro per 90'


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

*Ufficiali

MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic

INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



La formazione dell'inter è come la ricetta degli spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino: sempre la stessa.
Potrebbero giocare tutto il campionato in 13 .


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



La coppia centrale di difesa nostra non mi rassicura ma io non reputo l'inter una grande squadra. 
Passiamo batterli .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Bravo Piolo, ottima scelta Memento Mori in panchina.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dovevamo vincere con lo Spezia per rendere questa sfida più "pesante"per loro.Spiace ma abbiamo fatto un grandissimo errore.
Oltre a questo,stiamo parlando troppo:Troppe dichiarazioni e troppa euforia.Non vedo nulla di buono anche considerando il momento dei cugini(testa e gambe al top).
Se perdiamo con onore,di riffa o di raffa tra le prime quattro ce la possiamo fare.
Se finisce male si rischia di naufragare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La coppia centrale di difesa nostra non mi rassicura ma io non reputo l'inter una grande squadra.
> Passiamo batterli .



Se vincessimo anche questo sarebbero due derby su due vinti in campionato, e 1 perso in coppa Italia al 96esimo in 10 con fuori peraltro Bennacer e Chala e loro che avevano tutti i pezzi grossi dentro.

Vincerlo metterebbe in grossa crisi la narrativa sulla schiacciante superiorità indaista (mai vista una superiorità che ti fa perdere il derby all’andata e al ritorno e che ti fa vincere 1 solo derby su tre in stagione peraltro a tempo scaduto, in 11 vs 10 e con tutti i pezzi da 90 in campo), vedremo cosa sapremo fare, ci giochiamo molto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Le sensazioni negative dei giorni scorsi sono un po' svanite. 
E' troppo importante non perdere. Non tanto o non solo per la classifica, ma per tutto ciò che può comportare a livello psicologico. 
Voglio vedere, sopra ogni cosa, una squadra organizzata e che abbia preparato la partita con lucidità.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, super derby di Milano per la testa della classifica. Partita in programma domenica 21 febbraio 2021 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Doveri QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/doveri-designato-per-milan-inter-vt100084.html
> 
> ...



Auguri all'irrilevante football club per questa vittoria che li proietta nell'olimpo del calcio. 

Il ruggito di suning scuote la serie a.
Pare che gli stipendi saranno pagati in frigoriferi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Match scudetto. Purtroppo credo che il Milan non sia proprio pronto.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Oggi ha una grande importanza la prestazione di Tonali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se metti sempre in campo i mediocri a prescindere e ti aspetti che facciano bene perché si la colpa della sconfitta è in primis tua, certamente, ma vedo che con Gattuso questo concetto ti era chiaro (lo accusavi di mettere in campo “le mogli”, quando le alternative erano Borini, dico BORINI, e Gallinejo), mentre con Pioli questo concetto diventa più nebuloso, nonostante abbia Memento Mori a disposizione che vale due Romagnoli.
> 
> Nessuno vuole la testa di Pioli ADESSO, ma è chiaro che gli si chieda un miglioramento in questa e nelle successive due, perché ha preso la sua solita china che ha sempre preso ovunque (ossia ingiocabile per alcuni mesi e poi crollo totale).



romagnoli è un concetto che va al di la del semplice giocatore comune. perchè personaggi come te si mettono a 90 per donnarumma e guardacaso hanno lo stesso procuratore. cosa che non esisteva con suso per esempio.
non sei bravo nemmeno a far finta di non capire. ho già detto che se pioli avesse personalità questa cosa non esisterebbe.

son 2 settimane che parli di esonero di pioli dopo che hai fatto 1 anno a dire che siamo i migliori del mondo e già con lo scudetto cucito.
come se nell'anno in cui eravamo così stupendi in panchina ci fosse qualcun'altro.

dai numeri scrausi di medie punti degli ultimi 50 anni che dimostravano come fosse impossibile arrivare fuori dalle prime 4 e quasi non vincere in carrozza sei arrivato ad altri numeri scrausi che dimostrano che con i gironi di ritorno di pioli andremo quasi in serie B.

tutto ed il contrario di tutto. ed alla fine dirai "l'avevo detto!!!"


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quanta ansia oggi mamma mia...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> romagnoli è un concetto che va al di la del semplice giocatore comune. perchè personaggi come te si mettono a 90 per donnarumma e guardacaso hanno lo stesso procuratore. cosa che non esisteva con suso per esempio.
> non sei bravo nemmeno a far finta di non capire. ho già detto che se pioli avesse personalità questa cosa non esisterebbe.
> 
> son 2 settimane che parli di esonero di pioli dopo che hai fatto 1 anno a dire che siamo i migliori del mondo e già con lo scudetto cucito.
> ...



Sulla faccenda delle prime 4 è la verità, che ti piaccia o no nessuna squadra in nessun campionato è mai arrivata quinta dopo essere stata campione d’inverno, è un fatto, non un’opinione, poi quando siamo crollati a La Spezia sono affiorati i vecchi fantasmi dei crolli di Pioli (crolli che ha avuto ovunque, con Inter, Lazio, Fiorentina, è sempre stato uno che rendeva le sue squadre ingiocabili per dei periodi per poi crollare), Pioli che ora dovrà dimostrare di essere migliorato e di aver fatto il salto di qualità dal mediocre che è sempre stato. Le prossime tre partite (questa inclusa) saranno fondamentali in tal senso.

Io non sto chiedendo l’esonero di Pioli, sto dicendo che va monitorata la situazione, perché uno dei classici filotti Pioliani da 5 punti in 6 partite, molto banalmente, non possiamo permettercelo (significarebbe compromettere quarto posto e nostro futuro).

Per quanto riguarda Romagnoli e Donnarumma è chiaro che non ci sia paragone tra i due, essendo il primo un mediocre che ci ha fatto perdere svariati punti, un mediocre che ci è costato molte partite e che Mancini in Nazionale manco lo vede anche a favore del ben meno blasonato Acerbi, mentre il secondo è giocatore di ben altra caratura. È normale quindi che con Romagnoli ci sia meno tolleranza, visto quello che non dà sul campo di gioco. Poi anche io preferirei che Donnarumma non si comportasse come si comporta, sono cresciuto con un capitano come Baresi e poi con Maldini, e i miei esordi da tifoso sono stati con Rivera, personaggi con un valore umano incomparabile rispetto al suo, però sono anche consapevole che sia un patrimonio tecnico molto importante, mentre Romagnoli è un danno (se non si riuscisse a venderlo sarei anche disposto a perderlo a zero, un mediocre di tal fatta).


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> *


*

Pongan huevo lo ganamos  *


----------



## davidelynch (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Forza ragazzi


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ho sognato 4-2 Inter gol Lukaku eriksen e poi boh


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ho le stesse sensazioni dell'andata (niente di speciale, mi scappa solo la kakka).


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2021)

questo fatto che Rebic e Leao preferiscano giocare a sinistra è davvero un problema,tocca sempre far giocare giocatori inferiori a destra e tenere fuori uno di loro due dall'inizio
tutti questi mesi si doveva lavorare a Milanello per risolvere questa faccenda


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo fatto che Rebic e Leao preferiscano giocare a sinistra è davvero un problema,tocca sempre far giocare giocatori inferiori a destra e tenere fuori uno di loro due dall'inizio
> tutti questi mesi si doveva lavorare a Milanello per risolvere questa faccenda



Già, pensa solo un medioman come Politano quanto sarebbe stato utile per noi.


----------



## Baba (21 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho sognato 4-2 Inter gol Lukaku eriksen e poi boh



No dai... speriamo sia il derby della scorsa stagione quello che hai sognato, con qualche modifica come il gol di Eriksen.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo fatto che Rebic e Leao preferiscano giocare a sinistra è davvero un problema,tocca sempre far giocare giocatori inferiori a destra e tenere fuori uno di loro due dall'inizio
> tutti questi mesi si doveva lavorare a Milanello per risolvere questa faccenda



La duttilità è importante, noi prendiamo sempre e solo “specialisti”.


----------



## Baba (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Sarà tosta..speriamo bene...


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Forza ragazzi!! Non condivido alcune scelte ma piena fiducia in voi e nel mister. Daje!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

forza ragazzi. ho preso il biglietto virtuale, non mi deludete!


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non sentivo una partita così da tanti anni. Sarà una battaglia, vediamo di fare il nostro meglio. Forza Milan!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia che ansia ragazzi...


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Una vittoria sarebbe oro colato, ma sicuramente Conte li farà scendere in campo con la bava alla bocca visto che sente il sangue...


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che ansia...

Forza diavoli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Inizio a contare i retropassaggi a Dpnnarumma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

FORZA MILAN


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

guidolin.........nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Ibrahimovic
> 
> INTER: Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrji, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Perisic, Lukaku, Lautaro*



Daje!


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo in qualche cappella di Handanovic...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2021)

C’è quel gufo di Guidolin


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Bamboline voodoo in vendita nelle bancarelle fuori dallo stadio.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ci siamo... mamma mia Ibra che faccia.
Spero non sia costretto a tirare un rigore altrimenti con la rabbia che ha abbatte una torre di san siro, sbagliandolo ovviamente.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che tensione


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ibrahimovic ferocissimo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

A Pioli hanno fatto il completino per l'occasione?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli, Romagnoli....


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Già finita


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagna già umiliato da Lukaku imbarazzante.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Eccola li, solo 4 min.
pensavo peggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli stuprato


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo scoppiati. Una squadra decente, un gol così non lo subirebbe mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahaha

avevamo dubbi?


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli scandaloso come l'allenatore che lo conferma.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Fa veramente schifo Romagnoli.


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2021)

ahahah Romagnoli... grazie Pioli


----------



## kastoro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ci rendono lo 0 6


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Grazie Pioli! Sei un genio!


Era ovvio, era totalmente ovvio. Romagnoli é un verme


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che difesa di m.

Theo dov'era?

E 1 ce l'hanno fatto. Non abbiamo mai vinto in campionato su rimonta, fate voi


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo che sia l'ultima stagione che lo vediamo titolare 'sto cesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Beh direi che è finita


----------



## UDG (21 Febbraio 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

donnarumma è rivettato sulla linea o un passo avanti lo può fare?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo di non prenderne na carrettata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli o è uno dei difensori più scarsi del pianeta, o è una spia infiltrata.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Gol che con Tomori al posto di Romagnoli non prendi mai nella vita. Complimenti a Pioli.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Fortissimi siamo, si si.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

E forse avevano davvero ragione gli altri...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Temo che prenderemo il 2-0 rapidamente

Siamo scoppiati


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

la colpa è di Pioli che non ha le palle di toglierlo dal campo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non ci siamo proprio più


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io mi chiedo come sia possibile che un allenatore non si rendi conto di quanto strapotere fisico abbia Lukaku e di andare a mettergli li Romagnoli... uno dei più lenti che io abbia mai visto in quel ruolo.
Era scritto ovunque... bah seriamente non capisco proprio...
Kjaer pure mamma mia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli è una sciagura


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

assurdo


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Alessio non voglio più vederti, ti prego


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Come ai vecchi tempi, quando le partite duravano cinque minuti e si spegneva la TV per andare a fare dell'altro.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli va esonerato comunque, un incapace che ha rovinato la stagione in 7-10 giorni.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che hanno combinato a Milanello?

Non stiamo più in piedi


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli fa schifo. Ma lì doveva esserci Theo. E Kjaer si perde Lautaro. Dormita di tutti quanti


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pure Kjaer in bambola, praticamente siamo senza centrali.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ci sono poche certezze, una di queste è quanto siamo polli e succubi quando le cose non vanno.
Ci sciogliamo sempre come neve al sole sentiamo proprio di essere inferiori.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma i fenomeni nostri che tanto sparlavano questa settimana? "Vinciamo sicuro" "siamo forti"...
sembrano dei poppanti ..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Partita persa da Pioli. Tutti noi abbiamo detto che Romagnoli soffrira proprio queste situazioni contro Lukaku. Era ovvio, totalmente prevedibile. 

Complimente per un altra scelta azzeccata. Sta sbagliando TUTTO il caro Stefano.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma dove vogliamo andare ? 

Romagnoli è capitone bis, anzi pure peggio perché sto cesso deve giocare per tenerci buono raiola.


----------



## singer (21 Febbraio 2021)

A questo punto meglio una caporetto a cui segua l'azzeramento delle gerarchie a partire dal capitone, meglio una fine spaventosa che uno spavento senza fine


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile che un allenatore non si rendi conto di quanto strapotere fisico abbia Lukaku e di andare a mettergli li Romagnoli... uno dei più lenti che io abbia mai visto in quel ruolo.
> Era scritto ovunque... bah seriamente non capisco proprio...
> Kjaer pure mamma mia.



assurdo anche lasciargli i contropiede.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma i fenomeni nostri che tanto sparlavano questa settimana? "Vinciamo sicuro" "siamo forti"...
> sembrano dei poppanti ..



Si puo vincere cosi come si puo perdere. Il problema é che con Romagnoli in campo si parte sul 0-1.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che hanno combinato a Milanello?
> 
> Non stiamo più in piedi



Se giochi sempre allo stesso modo da inizio anno e non ti adatti un minimo alle squadre che hai di fronte ... hai Lukaku di fronte e ci metti Romagnoli.. ma dai non è possibile.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi, lasciate perdere. Non fatevi del male.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vanno al quadruplo


----------



## R41D3N (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lo si era detto e ripetuto, Romagnoli non può reggere sugli attaccanti dell'inter...è stato un suicidio premeditato farlo giocare.


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Spero solo che da oggi Pioli abbia le palle e il supporto dirigenziale di panchinare la sciagura col numero 13 che ci trasciniamo in campo.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partita persa da Pioli. Tutti noi abbiamo detto che Romagnoli soffrira proprio queste situazioni contro Lukaku. Era ovvio, totalmente prevedibile.
> 
> Complimente per un altra scelta azzeccata. Sta sbagliando TUTTO il caro Stefano.



Allenatore senza Pall. Ha avuto la fortuna di avere in rosa Zlatan altrimenti stavamo lottando con il Sassuolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Anche kjaer inizio terribile


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vanno al quadruplo



Siamo noi che andiamo lenti. Come sempre nelle ultime partite


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Abbiamo preso un gol e sembra che quelli che lo abbiano preso siano loro... neanche un minimo di reazione....


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kjaer già ammonito.

Va tutto alla grande...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si puo vincere cosi come si puo perdere. Il problema é che con Romagnoli in campo si parte sul 0-1.



0-1?

sei ottimista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Fa rabbia soprattutto perché un giocatore promettente ce l'hai in panchina... e l'hai preso nella sessione invernale con lo scopo di rinforzarti...


----------



## UDG (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questa non la finiamo in 11


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kjaer bollito completamente, giallo stupidissimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Metti tomori e muoviti


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Perfetto, ci siamo già fatti ammonire anche Kjaer...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nel Milan conta più Raiola di Maldini.

Buon per chi difende i suoi assistiti. Beccatevi questa adesso.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

a me sembra che andiamo due marce in meno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Finisce in goleada. In contropiede non possiamo tenerli. In velocita ci asfaltano. 
Ripeto: Partita rovinata da Pioli con la scelta Romagnoli. Una decisione calcisticamente ignorante a livello simile della scelta di mettere Meite trequartita contro l'Atalanta


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Anche oggi mi sa che non si faranno tiri in porta


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fa rabbia soprattutto perché un giocatore promettente ce l'hai in panchina... e l'hai preso nella sessione invernale con lo scopo di rinforzarti...



Che schifo, stiamo camminando.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calabria salva il 2-0. Da brividi


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che roba è, per Dio?

Ci stanno scherzando


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andate a rilasciare un'altra intervista, dai...

Avete parlato poco


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Già assedio...


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Si gioca ad una sola porta ahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non siamo scesi in campo
Siamo bravi solo nei proclami
Boh


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ci ridanno lo 0-6


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque il calo fisico è inspiegabile, sembra abbiano i pesi ai piedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Praticamente siamo stati risucchiati nella lotta per la CL.. speriamo di riprenderci già a Roma va


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Cioè qua l'Inter ha fatto di tutto per farci segnare, e noi non segnamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel Milan conta più Raiola di Maldini.
> 
> Buon per chi difende i suoi assistiti. Beccatevi questa adesso.



quasi quasi infatti godo. 

ma tanto daranno tutta la colpa a pioli (che di colpe ne ha parecchie)


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se ci fosse lo stadio pieno molti nostri giocatori scomparirebbero.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vabbè qua ci mettiamo a fare i tacchi porca miseria. Ma stoppala che qualcuno un calcio te lo tira...


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Certo che schierare sia Kjaer che è palesemente fuori condizione sia Capitan Suso... Mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel Milan conta più Raiola di Maldini.
> 
> Buon per chi difende i suoi assistiti. Beccatevi questa adesso.



D'accordissimo 
L'Inter è rinata quando ha smesso di dipende da Icardi e Wanda.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andate a rilasciare un'altra intervista, dai...
> 
> Avete parlato poco



Eh vuoi mettere? Facciamo schifo da due mesi ma tanto a fine partita "ehh può capitare una giornata storta" "ehhh ci rialziamo subito"


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ibra lasciatelo andare a San Remo.


----------



## singer (21 Febbraio 2021)

Squadra scoppiata mentalmente: i rinnovi contrattuali, le gerarchie che non rispecchiano i valori in campo, la debolezza della dirigenza, stanno mandando a rotoli una stagione fino a poco più di un mese fa da incorniciare


----------



## Manchester2003!! (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questa preparazione ci ha fatto scordare come si gioca?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi da me è una bellissima giornata. Io ho deciso di andare a fare una passeggiata sul lago con la morosa, direi che ho fatto bene! Però la partita non è finita dai.

Forza Milan.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lukaku sulla testa gliel'ha messa la palla. E Donnarumma li quando esce su quel cross? 
Mamma mia sparissero tutti


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque pochi fronzoli, Pioli è inadatto a competere a certi livelli.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma giocano coi pesi in tasca?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Lukaku sulla testa gliel'ha messa la palla. E Donnarumma li quando esce su quel cross?
> Mamma mia sparissero tutti



il fenomeno. un portiere di serie B usciva e la prendeva.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

singer ha scritto:


> Squadra scoppiata mentalmente: i rinnovi contrattuali, le gerarchie che non rispecchiano i valori in campo, la debolezza della dirigenza, stanno mandando a rotoli una stagione fino a poco più di un mese fa da incorniciare



La squadra è MORTA, ma non da ora, da un mese. E' un mese che non si corre più, e si sono vinte partite a caso. Una squadra che ha ambizione, o che "si sente forte", dopo la figura fatta con lo Spezia, a Belgrado ne doveva fare 4 a quegli scarsoni della Stella Rossa. Invece di nuovo, mosci, lenti, involuti. Preghino che riescano ad arrivare 4° (cosa che di questo passo è difficile).


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque pochi fronzoli, Pioli è inadatto a competere a certi livelli.



Per carità... Pioli tutto quello che vuoi ma quelli sono errori fatti da giocatori scarsi c'è poco da fare


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Febbraio 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ibra lasciatelo andare a San Remo.



A parte gli scherzi, qualcuno ha un conto di quanto punti sono stati fatti senza di lui e con lui? 
Con magari anche qualche calcolo relativi ai punti persi per rigori sbagliati?

Non è per attaccare Ibra eh, (che ha avuto enormi meriti sul gruppo) è semplice curiosità statistica


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mi sono lasciato andare alle emozioni e per un attimo ho creduto che potessimo davvero essere forti...
Che ingenuo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Poi Theo non salta più nessuno è scoppiato (e ben controllato per carità)


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Theo un altro che fa il fenomeno contro le piccole, poi appena si alza l'asticella viene stuprato


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Theo cade ad ogni minimo contatto, ancora non l'ha capito che non glielo fischia il fallo?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tutti che protestano... ma quando giocano i nostri? Theo oramai solo gridare appena lo sfiorano e a terra mezz'ora prima di rialzarsi... Con questo atteggiamento dove vuoi andare dai.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque pochi fronzoli, Pioli è inadatto a competere a certi livelli.



Ora ti linciano.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tonali è veramente invisibile, penso seriamente che sia meglio Ghali


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kebbabbanoglu in formissima direi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli che lascia controllare la palla a Lukaku e lo fa tirare in area senza disturbarlo é la sintesi di quanto sia un cesso stratosferico.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Positivo che abbiamo preso solo un gol in 20 minuti.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Hakimi animale


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Madonna 20 min di partita, sotto di un gol e ancora non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta.
Che vergogna... c'hanno ragione a dire che senza un rigore non segniamo neanche per scherzo.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Romagnoli che lascia controllare la palla a Lukaku e lo fa tirare in area senza disturbarlo é la sintesi di quanto sia un cesso stratosferico.



Non è colpa sua se è un cesso ma di chi lo schiera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Hakimi al limite del rosso comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

singer ha scritto:


> Squadra scoppiata mentalmente: i rinnovi contrattuali, le gerarchie che non rispecchiano i valori in campo, la debolezza della dirigenza, stanno mandando a rotoli una stagione fino a poco più di un mese fa da incorniciare



Aggiungo Pilo che ultimamente non ci sta capendo piu nulla.
Invenzioni come Meite trequartista, l'insistenza sulla coppia Kjaer-Romacesso, l'uso di titolari in condizioni precarie in Coppa Italia e Euro League, la questione 'rigoristi'. 
La squadra a livello fisico e mentale sembra cotta (come hai descritto anche tu), lui quello non lo puo cambiare. Ma con le sue decisioni sta peggiorando la situazione.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma se Ibra va a prendersi palla sempre fuori dall'area di rigore, chi c'è in area sui cross? Mamma mia


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che voragini a metà


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Madonna 20 min di partita, sotto di un gol e ancora non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta.
> Che vergogna... c'hanno ragione a dire che senza un rigore non segniamo neanche per scherzo.



Vero, se non ci danno il rigorino non facciamo niente, non costruiamo, non giochiamo, ZERO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

lol Theo che deve difendere per Romagnoli che prova di nascondersi  Epico


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Avete visto che praterie lasciamo?
Imbarazzanti


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che fa sto cesso di Romagnoli? Basta!


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli stava per fare la frittata del secolo su quel rimbalzo


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagna...


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Di nuovo si stava facendo freg... Assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nestatroll grande partita per ora


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Avete visto che praterie lasciamo?
> Imbarazzanti



Ma è normale giochi a centrocampo in due con una squadra fisicamente scoppiata....


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli in bambola totale, si sentono obbligati a schierarlo solo perchè è capitano, a sto punto che gli togliessero la fascia e iniziassero a fare giocare kalulu titolare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

BASTA! Tirate vuori quel verme di Romagnoli! 
Si rifuta di difendere contro Lukaku! Anche ora sta a un metro di distanza e li lascia il spazio di provare a fare il filtrante.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Avete visto che praterie lasciamo?
> Imbarazzanti



Centrocampo a 2 cosa vuoi. Da questo modulo il campione in panca non si schioda.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Eccolo li Ibra che cerca il rigore... ha capito altrimenti non segniamo mai oggi.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia....


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che degrado ahahahahahah, sono tornati i CESSI.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Basta un semplice passaggio in verticale per farci a fette


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quando dico che Donnarumma la parata decisiva non la fa MAI c'è chi si risente come gli stessimo violentando la moglie.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic uno zombie in campo che cammina...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

E' uno stupro tattico


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Arrivano da tutti gli angoli come e quando vogliono.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Stanno facendo quello chr vogliono, zero filtro a cc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Centrocampo a 2 cosa vuoi. Da questo modulo il campione in panca non si schioda.



ma cosa c'entra il centrocampo a 2 che stai beccando solo ripartenze ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma Romagnoli dove va esattamente? Kjaer molto bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Noi totalmente fermi, barella fa ciò che vuole


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno stupro tattico



Ampiamente previsto... lo avevamo capito tutti tranne il nostro allenatore che manda in campo la squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Squadra strafinita. Pioli ci porterà in EL se non si prendono provvedimenti.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno stupro tattico



Ma quando mai ci ha capito qualcosa Pioli di tattica? 
E' uno da metà classifica, baciasse i piedi a Zlatan e la smettesse di fare proclami.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non siamo in campo. L'Inter va al doppio dei nostri. 
Capisco non essere in condizione, ma qualcuno puo spiegarmi come si possibile una differenza talmente abissale?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli dove va esattamente? Kjaer molto bene



é in cerca della dignita sparita.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A me sembra che ormai tutte le squadre ci abbiano studiato e sappiano benissimo come attaccarci.

Quando l'Inter riconquista palla ci sono sempre delle praterie.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo tornati quelli pre lockdown


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

0 tiri in porta, GRANDISSIMI.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo riusciti a passarcela 3 min in difesa finchè alla fine gliel'abbiamo regalata sta palla.


----------



## braungioxe (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sembra il milan di montella


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

siamo fermi


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra il centrocampo a 2 che stai beccando solo ripartenze ahahahahahahah



Come cosa c'entra?ci sono praterie...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che ormai tutte le squadre ci abbiano studiato e sappiano benissimo come attaccarci.
> 
> Quando l'Inter riconquista palla ci sono sempre delle praterie.



E' normale che sia cosi... dopo che giochi 25 partite in questo modo qualcuno si mette li e ti chiude come vuole.
Il piano B mai studiato


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ormai la sappiamo solo passare orizzontalmente, all'indietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non è solo questione di tattica. La squadra è proprio morta dentro.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sentire Pioli che dice “bravi bravi” per il giro palla in difesa....


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

ecco....se non segni questi si fa durissima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sta partita sembra Foggia - Manchester City.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che ormai tutte le squadre ci abbiano studiato e sappiano benissimo come attaccarci.
> 
> Quando l'Inter riconquista palla ci sono sempre delle praterie.



Oltre a ciò Pioli non ha la minima capacità di adottare contromosse tattiche (senza contare che fisicamente siamo sottoterra).


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Finalmente un'occasione decente


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Assurdo...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Uscita di niente


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Per segnare ci vuole l'assist di Bastoni...


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi possiamo segnare solo con tanta fortuna.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma dove la mette Kessie... boh


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dovremmo avere quella cazzimma in più di quello che sono stati e vogliono tornare ai loro livelli e invece siamo sempre sottomessi alla prova del 9

Che delusione


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Capirai un tiro strozzato...
Comunque anche Kessie pare Traorè da un paio di partite.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il ritorno della Turca...


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Chalanoglu non sta in piedi


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque l'Inter sta facendo una partita modesta eh? È la nostra mediocrità che gli sta regalando quasi tutto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calha non sta in piedi


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Chalanoglu dorme... sto qui se non sta dentro con la testa è un morto che cammina in campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo totalmente scoppiati sia a livello mentale che a livello fisico.
Si vedeva una supremazia del Inter sin dal fischio d'inizio. La pochezza di Romacesso ci ha dato il colpa di grazia per avviare l'implosione totale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Si scalda Krunic, finita.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questa squadra è di una pochezza disarmante in quanto a palle.


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calhanoglu ha la diarrea? Ha la faccia che ho io quando ho la diarrea


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo sotto pressione i nostri vanno in crisi e l'età conta fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Continuando così non segneremmo manco giocando tre giorni di fila, e con la porta vuota


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Perisic con intere praterie davanti, pazzesco


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si scalda Krunic, finita.



Mmmm chissà come ci delizierà il pelatone ...magari in attacco al posto di Ibra e Meitè sulla trequarti.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

qualcuno mi spiega perchè una sqaudra che fino a 2 settimane fa correva adesso non corre più ?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia... ogni discesa è un'occasione da gol per loro


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Saelemaekers e Rebic non si vedono né in fase offensiva né in fase difensiva. Così come Calhanoglu. Inutili


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' normale che sia cosi... dopo che giochi 25 partite in questo modo qualcuno si mette li e ti chiude come vuole.
> Il piano B mai studiato



Non penso sia quello il problema,(con le dovute proporzioni dei singoli) il barcellona con guardiola ha fatto 4 anni di tiki taka vincendo tutto


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuando così non segneremmo manco giocando tre giorni di fila, e con la porta vuota



Non siamo riusciti a fare gol allo spezia, perché mai dovremmo riuscirci contro questi?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

C'era pure gente che criticava le quote. Non abbiamo mai avuto possibilità, siamo scandalosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

donnarumma ci prova a regalare anche il 2o.
ibra gran partita finora per l'inter.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Primo tiro in porta di Ibra


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Min 37, per una volta Romagnoli sovrasta di testa Lukaku. NOTIZIONA


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma cosa fanno? ahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

sta fase difensiva è proprio una *****


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si scalda Krunic, finita.



Ho visto anche Gabbia. Se Pioli ha il coraggio di mettere Gabbia al posto di Kjaer si merita il ritiro del patentino


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lo dicevo, troppi karaoke nell'autobus.

Sempre le solite banalità.

A proposito, ma lo spaccaporte turco come gioca? Era stato detto che ci aveva preso per mano e ci aveva riportato finalmente in alto, altro che Ibrahimovic.

Leadership da top player, singoli goals che valgono una intera stagione ...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non ci siamo con la testa, non credo sia un problema di gambe, oramai ci hanno capito tutti come giochiamo.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma vai a zappare Rebic dai


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Cioè se non avessimo regalato noi un gol a questi pure... mi sembrano più scarsi di noi questi perdazzurri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Min 37, per una volta Romagnoli sovrasta di testa Lukaku. NOTIZIONA



Sara un fake di Lukaku per far pensare a Pioli che Romagnoli sta entrando meglio in partita e che lo puo tenere in campo tranquillamente.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque con i fondamentali siamo messi malissimo, non azzecchiamo un cross che sia uno, ma neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo, troppi karaoke nell'autobus.
> 
> Sempre le solite banalità.
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi fa ridere è vuole pure un aumento dell ingaggio


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo, troppi karaoke nell'autobus.
> 
> Sempre le solite banalità.
> 
> ...



Pioli is on fairrrrrrrrrrr lalallalalalalalal...
ma andassero ad allenarsi sti bidoni.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ne ho contati 7 dell'Inter in area ed Ibra. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se negli ultimi 10 anni i derby vinti si contano sulle dita di una mano ci sarà un perché. Pochi cavoli.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Madonna Rebic... non tiene una palla


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic ancora....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Attacchiamo l'area in 4 contro 8 del Inter. 

In difesa poi siamo in 4-6 contro 6 del Inter. 

La differenza di dinamismo e condizione atletica sembra quelle che normalmente si vede tra una squadra maschile ed una femminile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

il loro miglior giocatore non sa stoppare palla. Rendiamocene conto


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque adesso siamo in partita.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa ridere è vuole pure un aumento dell ingaggio



L'aumento glielo hanno proposto. Lui vuole l'ingaggio da top.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quando segniamo...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Facciamo girare la palla con una lentezza unica


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic penoso. Penoso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tre inutili minuti consecutivi di possesso palla


----------



## braungioxe (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma è ceco pioli,quando ****# ci mette a togliere rebic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic si sta meritando il premio di 'peggiore in campo che non si chiama Alessio Romagnoli'


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se negli ultimi 10 anni i derby vinti si contano sulle dita di una mano ci sarà un perché. Pochi cavoli.



Stesso discorso contro la juve e contro il napoli.
La prossima vittoria arriverà nel 2028.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

La Turca...

E' tornato lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calhanoglu INGUARDABILE


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

ma dove vogliamo andare ?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Statisticamente abbiamo fatto già il triplo dei tiri in porta rispetto allo Spezia.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho parole cosa abbiamo sprecato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...................................


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

che cesso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma sparati turco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahahahahahahahahaha é tornata anche #LaTurca


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calhanoglu ha già fatto il suo terzo di stagione buono. Ora è tornato il solito pippone


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

ma tira porca miseria, tira e sfonda quella **** di porta turca di mm


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

6 milioni di calci nel cul je davo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma cosa fa il turco?! Non sa tirare?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Appena ci siamo messi a correre un po' questi non stanno capendo più niente....


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic proprio non c'è
Questo era gol fatto


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se chalanoglou va via a 0 festeggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

I nostri sembrano 11 giocatori che giocano insieme per la prima volta.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2021)

L'errore è di Rebic non di Hakan. Lo spazio del passaggio c'era


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ad avercelo noi Barella mamma mia... Rebic inguardabile.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli una garanzia.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic torna in difesa una volta e fa fallo. Inguardabile


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa il turco?! Non sa tirare?



Per me ha fatto una grande giocata 
Il difensore gli aveva coperto in scivolata il tiro
Ma Rebic non ci ha creduto


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ora ci segnano su questa punizione all'ultimo secondo e la chiudiamo qua


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Meglio in 10 che con rebic, non fa nulla e quando fa qualcosa fa danni


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Calhanoglu ha la diarrea


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nonostante la nostra nullafacenza e inettitudine l'Inter ha concesso qualcosina, tanto per dire che non siamo di fronte ad un'armata inarrestabile. Siamo noi che siamo morti e decomposti.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ora ci segnano su questa punizione all'ultimo secondo e la chiudiamo qua



c'eravamo quasi.... mamma mia


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque mi aspettavo peggio, molto peggio. L'Inter non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale, si è limitata a sfruttare le nostre debolezze. Ahimè, in questo momento ciò basta e avanza per batterci. Però essere sotto solo di un gol all'intervallo ti permette di sperare in qualche colpo di fortuna per recuperare. Certo, è più probabile che loro trovino il secondo e poi dilaghino, però al momento la situazione è questa. Se magari non regalavamo un gol con Capitan Suso avremmo avuto qualche chance in più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

30 minuti di stupro, poi siamo passati dal dilettantismo al semiprofessionismo

Malissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque vedrete lo 0-2 ce lo fanno subito in apertura di ripresa


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Urge laeo per rebic


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lo sapevamo e lo avevamo detto tutti che sarebbe stata una tassa. 
E l'abbiamo pagata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Prenderemo un altro gol nei primi minuti del secondo tempo e tanti saluti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quel mediocre fatto e finito di Piolo ci trascinerà in EL e ci distruggerà economicamente se non prenderemo provvedimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Adesso cambio scontato Rebic-Leao con Niang che non toccherà boccia


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Spero che Pioli alzi un po' la voce perchè veramente non si può non dare una strigliata a tutti. Se ci fossi io il campo me lo sarei mangiato, questi pare che abbiano paura... e di cosa porca miseria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Primo tempo ignobile. La differenza atletica é incredibile.

Va rabbia il gol subito per colpa del solito Romagnoli che in 45 minuti si é totalmente rifiutato di difendere contro Lukaku. Ha proprio paura di contrastare il Belga e ne sta sempra a un metro di distanza, anche in area. É un film gia visto in altre partite.
La follia l'ha compiuta Pioli che lo ha messo in campo nonostante tutto cio era ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non segneremo manco giocando in 11 vs 3. Lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prenderemo un altro gol nei primi minuti del secondo tempo e tanti saluti.



Penso anche io, purtroppo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Leao per quanto discontinuo è l'unico che, quando si accende, può creare superiorità numerica e imprevedibilità. Dentro al posto di Calhanoglu, sperando che abbia voglia.


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque vedrete lo 0-2 ce lo fanno subito in apertura di ripresa





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prenderemo un altro gol nei primi minuti del secondo tempo e tanti saluti.



Vabe ragazzi ci manca pure che ce la tiriamo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Spero che Pioli alzi un po' la voce perchè veramente non si può non dare una strigliata a tutti. Se ci fossi io il campo me lo sarei mangiato, questi pare che abbiano paura... e di cosa porca miseria



Ma cosa vuola alzare la voce lui che ha messo in campo il giocatore decisivo seppur c'era un alternative validissima che doveva giocare proprio contro Lukaku


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che rabbia quando facciamo schifo nei primi minuti, poi nel finale impariamo a giocare a pallone. Calhanoglu vergognoso, come diavolo fai a sbagliare quel pallone per Rebic? Molto bene Tonali e Kjaer.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mettesse tomori e Niang, peggio di così


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Al prossimo che fa un'intervista dovrebbero commutare una multa pari a metà dello stipendio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

certo che regalare ii contropiedi facili all'inter è proprio da fine stratega è.
con kjaer-romagnoli è quasi autolesionismo.


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2021)

fuori Rebic dentro Leao.. anche se Leao cammina la maggior parte delle volte quando prende la palla la sa crossare...


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo morti e sepolti. Non è rimasta più nemmeno una scintilla della squadra del 2020. Ormai contro qualsiasi avversario minimamente ostico non solo perdiamo, ma veniamo asfaltati sul piano del gioco e dell'intensità.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic imprecisissimo, io lo terrei comunque nel secondo tempo e insererei Leao al posto del turco. Ringraziero il cielo il giorno che il nostro 10 se ne andrà (sperando che saluti già in estate).


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Subito Leao


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Febbraio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Leao per quanto discontinuo è l'unico che, quando si accende, può creare superiorità numerica e imprevedibilità. Dentro al posto di Calhanoglu, sperando che abbia voglia.



Leao non deve mai stare in panca


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se ci mettiamo pure a giochicchiare nelle poche occasioni che ci capitano non ne usciamo più. Ci siamo ripresi bene, ma senza cinismo non la riprendiamo. 
Comunque ci stanno ammazzando nei duelli individuali Romagna-Lukaku (prevedibile) e Calabria-Perisic (è la sua nemesi da quando è all'Inter). Anche a centrocampo ci stanno facendo a fette, ma sembra una questione tattica più che di uomini.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Cambiare Kjaer che è già ammonito per piacere


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

È finita la benzina da un mese abbondante.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Più guardo il gol più mi chiedo che cavolo facesse Donnarumma con quei saltellini sul posto.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Rebic imprecisissimo, io lo terrei comunque nel secondo tempo e insererei Leao al posto del turco. Ringraziero il cielo il giorno che il nostro 10 se ne andrà (sperando che saluti già in estate).


Concordo.


----------



## sottoli (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lucidamente, per come stiamo, neanche malaccio
L Inter fortunatamente ha deciso di aspettarci e non metterla sul pressing asfissiante e fisico o ci avrebbero affettato, errore di Conte
Secondo me anche scarsa elasticità di Pioli, oltre a romagnoli detto e ridetto, insiste con sto pressing alto da 3 partite che funziona quando tutti sono in gamba ma ultimamente non fa altro che favorire il torello degli avversari e ci taglia fuori mezza squadra. Cribbio, se non c'è gamba stiamo più bassi e compatti! Mi pare così evidente
Infine purtroppo paghiamo la scarsissima lucidità di chala e rebic che sbagliano tutte le scelte, mentre i loro specchi dall'altra parte, lautaro e perisic, stanno in pompetta
Basse possibilità...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che regalare ii contropiedi facili all'inter è proprio da fine stratega è.
> con kjaer-romagnoli è quasi autolesionismo.



Lo avevamo detto....
Detto fatto. 
Romagna bullizzato a campo aperto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

loro più forti poco da fare. serve un miracolo


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Suicidio annunciato..

Prendere gol dopo quattro minuti, in quel modo, è ridicolo.
Agghiacciante.

Romagnolo assurdo, il cross però era cosi prevedibile che Donnarumma magari un bel tuffo poteva farlo.

Chalnoglu che dire? non tirare che fai bene...

Sono sconfortato da inizio partita, dentro tomori e leao per Kjaer ammonito e saele.

Peccato per Kjaer, aveva fatto un gran recupero ancora una volta ed era troppo chiudere anche su lautaro.

E complimenti a quelli che perculavano l'inter e giocatori come perisic ed eriksen, fini intenditori.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Febbraio 2021)

ASSURDO.

Sono riuscito a vedere solo i primi 10 minuti scarsi del derby su M*E*R*D*Z*O*N*E poi bloccato, non sono riuscito più a vedere nulla, resettato il rpouter, spenta riaccesa la tv... nemmeno sull'home del sito, al massimo l'immagine di Ibra Lukaku fissa...

E questi prenderanno tutta la serie A


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quell’********* *******, perdente da sempre e per sempre di Fefo Piolo ha messo dentro Maroligno al posto di Tomori, guardacaso poi il suddetto capitone, degno simbolo del Milan più perdente di sempre, quello del Giannino, si è fatto saltare come un birillo da Lubamba e, con la sua velocità da bradipo, non è minimamente riuscito a stargli dietro, dando a Lubamba la possibilità di mettere un pallone in mezzo che Lattaio doveva solo insaccare.

Tutti avevamo previsto che sarebbe andata così, tutti, solo il mediocre, provinciale, perdente da sempre, da sempre e per sempre, di Piolo, non c’è arrivato, anzi secondo questo fine stratega del manga Tomori non poteva marcare Lubamba, meglio il Capitone.

Ma di che stiamo parlando? Ma quando il Milan avrà un vero allenatore?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sto pensando seriamente di cancellarmi dal forum.
> Una volta era come un piccolo bar dello sport, c'era aria di casa e si stava come tra 'amici '.
> Da un pó di tempo pare un covo di interisti.
> Ci manca solo si vada a festeggiare lo scudetto coi cugini in piazza.



La verità è che sono 10 anni che stiamo qua a soffrire e ogni volta farci perculare e perderci su cose viste e riviste su cui anche il tifoso più scarso si rende conto.

Come puoi non incazzarti quando vedi chiaramente che Romagnoli sarà in difficoltà tutta la partita e tieni in panca Tomori che ha già fatto vedere più lui in 3 partite che Romagnoli in 5 stagioni. Dai su


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Urge comunque avere delle alternative di gioco. Non siamo così forti da imporci nonostante una condizione fisico/atletica carente.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Lucidamente, per come stiamo, neanche malaccio
> L Inter fortunatamente ha deciso di aspettarci e non metterla sul pressing asfissiante e fisico o ci avrebbero affettato, errore di Conte
> Secondo me anche scarsa elasticità di Pioli, oltre a romagnoli detto e ridetto, insiste con sto pressing alto da 3 partite che funziona quando tutti sono in gamba ma ultimamente non fa altro che favorire il torello degli avversari e ci taglia fuori mezza squadra. Cribbio, se non c'è gamba stiamo più bassi e compatti! Mi pare così evidente
> Infine purtroppo paghiamo la scarsissima lucidità di chala e rebic che sbagliano tutte le scelte, mentre i loro specchi dall'altra parte, lautaro e perisic, stanno in pompetta
> Basse possibilità...



L'inter non pressa nemmeno contro il Crotone.
Aspettano e ripartono.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Per me il gol è colpa di Romagnoli, Kjaer (doveva tenerlo lui Lautaro) e Theo (dove cavolo era?!)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Urge comunque avere delle alternative di gioco. Non siamo così forti da imporci nonostante una condizione fisico/atletica carente.



Per avere delle alternative di gioco (come vediamo Piolo conosce solo un modo di giocare e lo applica autisticamente) la soluzione è una sola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come cosa c'entra?ci sono praterie...



le praterie ci sono quando la squadra è lunga, il centrocampo lo salti coi lanci anche se ne avessi 6 non cambierebbe niente.
se giochi alto e stai lungo e 1 contro 1 i 2 loro e i 2 nostri cosa può fare il centrocampo?

guarda quando le squadre si allungano, per dire, tutti gli allenatori tolgono centrocampisti per mettere attaccanti o difensori, perchè il centrocampo viene saltato.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Più guardo il gol più mi chiedo che cavolo facesse Donnarumma con quei saltellini sul posto.



anche io... ma una uscita no? Si vedeva che il cross andava lì, cross lento, prevedibile, nell'area piccola.

Mah!!

Premesso che l'errore è ovviamente di Romagnoli al 70%.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ora ci mangeranno subito psicologicamente appena entrano in campo. Già mi immagino Conte come li abbia caricati a palla.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quel mediocre fatto e finito di Piolo ci trascinerà in EL e ci distruggerà economicamente se non prenderemo provvedimenti.



Ma te non dicevi che pioli era un grande, che lo scudetto era già nostro etc?
Medie punti, più alto punteggio Champions della storia, con Ibra li faremo ad occhi chiusi.....boh forse era un altro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io penserei già alla Roma, se perdiamo anche quella ci raggiungeranno un po' tutti.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> anche io... ma una uscita no? Si vedeva che il cross andava lì, cross lento, prevedibile, nell'area piccola.
> 
> Mah!!
> 
> Premesso che l'errore è ovviamente di Romagnoli al 70%.



Quel gol è colpa di tutti tranne che di Romagnoli. Theo che esce male, normale che Romagnoli è lento e non puo' coprire Lukaku. E' colpa di Romagna? No, di chi lo ha schierato.
Kjaer prima la salva, poi si dimentica che ha un attaccante dietro, e in tutto questo il portiere nostro è li che saltella sul posto a guardare il cross.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Lucidamente, per come stiamo, neanche malaccio
> L Inter fortunatamente ha deciso di aspettarci e non metterla sul pressing asfissiante e fisico o ci avrebbero affettato, errore di Conte
> Secondo me anche scarsa elasticità di Pioli, oltre a romagnoli detto e ridetto, insiste con sto pressing alto da 3 partite che funziona quando tutti sono in gamba ma ultimamente non fa altro che favorire il torello degli avversari e ci taglia fuori mezza squadra. Cribbio, se non c'è gamba stiamo più bassi e compatti! Mi pare così evidente
> Infine purtroppo paghiamo la scarsissima lucidità di chala e rebic che sbagliano tutte le scelte, mentre i loro specchi dall'altra parte, lautaro e perisic, stanno in pompetta
> Basse possibilità...



Ma secondo me è stata una decisione ponderata di Conte. Tanto al momento non facciamo gol neanche con le mani, avrà pensato "facciamoli salire e infiliamoli direttamente in contropiede". Non mi stupirei se cambiasse approccio nel secondo tempo...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo stanchi noi tifosi, in particolare di regalare gol del genere con suicidi annunciati.
E' comprensibile la delusione dai, oggi se avessimo allenato noi il Milan staremmo al momento 0-0.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La verità è che sono 10 anni che stiamo qua a soffrire e ogni volta farci perculare e perderci su cose viste e riviste su cui anche il tifoso più scarso si rende conto.
> 
> Come puoi non incazzarti quando vedi chiaramente che Romagnoli sarà in difficoltà tutta la partita e tieni in panca Tomori che ha già fatto vedere più lui in 3 partite che Romagnoli in 5 stagioni. Dai su



Pure io sono inca per questo, come sono inca per il risultato ma le parole al miele per l'inter non le sopporto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ora ci mangeranno subito psicologicamente appena entrano in campo. Già mi immagino Conte come li abbia caricati a palla.



Tranquillo, noi abbiamo Piolo, entreremo in campo con gli occhi della tigre, col solito centrocampo a due e pressing alto che quando sei in riserva come noi è un suicidio, e ovviamente con Maroligno dentro, mica puoi sostituire il Capitone de sta gran ceppa unta e bisunta per far giocare Tomori, figurati, Romagnoli “è qualcuno” nello spogliatoio.

Continuiamo con Piolo che vedremo la fine che faremo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me è stata una decisione ponderata di Conte. Tanto al momento non facciamo gol neanche con le mani, avrà pensato "facciamoli salire e infiliamoli direttamente in contropiede". Non mi stupirei se cambiasse approccio nel secondo tempo...



Come nella scorsa stagione.
Noi due derby di fila manco aggratis.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Suicidio annunciato..
> 
> Prendere gol dopo quattro minuti, in quel modo, è ridicolo.
> Agghiacciante.
> ...



perisic tra l'altro quasi bullizzato da calabria nel suo territorio.
solo grazie a qualche singolo non stiamo naufragando.
bene i 2 centrali di CC e i 2 terzini.

raiola boys da vomito. loro si che ci mandano in champions!!!


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma te non dicevi che pioli era un grande, che lo scudetto era già nostro etc?
> Medie punti, più alto punteggio Champions della storia, con Ibra li faremo ad occhi chiusi.....boh forse era un altro


E chi dubitava aveva la mentalità da perdente, eh già...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io penserei già alla Roma, se perdiamo anche quella ci raggiungeranno un po' tutti.



Se perdi anche quella arrivi dal 5° posto in giù. 100/100.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ora ce ne fanno altri tre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque se fai uscire Kjaer e Romagnoli fino a centrocampo contro due giocatori che vanno al doppio è impensabile non prenderla nell'ano. Pioli, se vuoi giocare così non puoi non mettere Tomori.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

non sono ottimista. non abbaimo fatto abbastanza per crederci e loro sono in 6/7 a difendere in area....con le punte e gli esterni pronti a ripartire in contropiede....

c'è da far in modo che escano dalla loro area.....non so come. non sono allenatore......


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quel gol è colpa di tutti tranne che di Romagnoli. Theo che esce male, normale che Romagnoli è lento e non puo' coprire Lukaku. E' colpa di Romagna? No, di chi lo ha schierato.
> Kjaer prima la salva, poi si dimentica che ha un attaccante dietro, e in tutto questo il portiere nostro è li che saltella sul posto a guardare il cross.



Si ma io non incolpo Romagnoli in sè, il giocatore lo conosciamo.
Kjaer lo scuso, fa un grande intervento e poi fatica a recuperare, anche perchè si capiva da un anno che la palla andava lì e poteva intervenire il portiere.
Sono allibito.


----------



## Kaw (21 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Al prossimo che fa un'intervista dovrebbero commutare una multa pari a metà dello stipendio.


Le interviste sono concordate con la società.
In ogni caso cosa dovrebbero dire? Ci fanno a pezzi?
Sono dichiarazioni precostituite, mi meraviglio che al giorno d'oggi ci sia ancora qualcuno che le legge.

Tornando alla partita, abbiamo fatto proprio quegli errori di cui tanto abbiamo parlato e che più o meno tutti hanno previsto che sarebbero successi. Subire un gol subito ha messo poi la partita sul binario giusto per loro, nel secondo tempo se vogliamo pareggiare davvero dovremo scoprirci ancora di più.
Cambierei Rebic per Leao anche se non credo cambierà poi molto.
Io direi di essere compatti dietro, far passare un pò di tempo e dare tutto negli ultimi 20 minuti, tenere la partita in equilibrio.
Se prendiamo un altro gol è finita.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, noi abbiamo Piolo, entreremo in campo con gli occhi della tigre, col solito centrocampo a due e pressing alto che quando sei in riserva come noi è un suicidio, e ovviamente con Maroligno dentro, mica puoi sostituire il Capitone de sta gran ceppa unta e bisunta per far giocare Tomori, figurati, Romagnoli “è qualcuno” nello spogliatoio.
> 
> Continuiamo con Piolo che vedremo la fine che faremo.



Tassa pagata.
A campo aperto è imbarazzante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quel gol è colpa di tutti tranne che di Romagnoli. Theo che esce male, normale che Romagnoli è lento e non puo' coprire Lukaku. E' colpa di Romagna? No, di chi lo ha schierato.
> Kjaer prima la salva, poi si dimentica che ha un attaccante dietro, e in tutto questo il portiere nostro è li che saltella sul posto a guardare il cross.



romagnoli sbaglia l'anticipo, ha il 90% delle colpe poveretto.. è inadatto


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rebic e calhanoglu sono fuori forma e fuori fase. Andrebbero sostituiti.
Ibra molto nervoso.
Hernandez propositivo ma sempre confusionario.
Bravo Kjaer che al netto della condizione fa il possibile. Romagnoli rimane un punto debole. Andrebbe sostituito.
Tonali non malissimo come al solito ma sempre troppo poco. Andrebbe sostituito.
Kessie sembra all'uno contro tutti.
Saelemaker è ormai Borini 2.0.
Calabria altalenante ma sempre aggressivo e propositivo. Comunque positivo.


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Credo che oggi per noi milanisti l'unica cosa bella che può succedere è se Diletta Leotta si spogliasse in diretta su dazn


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quell’********* *******, perdente da sempre e per sempre di Fefo Piolo ha messo dentro Maroligno al posto di Tomori, guardacaso poi il suddetto capitone, degno simbolo del Milan più perdente di sempre, quello del Giannino, si è fatto saltare come un birillo da Lubamba e, con la sua velocità da bradipo, non è minimamente riuscito a stargli dietro, dando a Lubamba la possibilità di mettere un pallone in mezzo che Lattaio doveva solo insaccare.
> 
> *Tutti avevamo previsto che sarebbe andata così, tutti, solo il mediocre, provinciale, perdente da sempre, da sempre e per sempre, di Piolo, non c’è arrivato, anzi secondo questo fine stratega del manga Tomori non poteva marcare Lubamba, meglio il Capitone.*
> 
> Ma di che stiamo parlando? Ma quando il Milan avrà un vero allenatore?



Io proprio non riesco a capire la scelta di Pioli. Quel che é successo era ampiamente prevedibile. Come cavolo é possibile che uno che viene pagato a fare questo mestiere non lo prevede ed anzi ha il coraggio di dichiarae che Tomori non é adatto a marcare uno della stazza di Lukaku?
Cioe...la dichiarazione é la cosa peggiore. Una dichiarazione del genere vuol dire non capirci piu nulla, ma proprio nulla.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

C’è un chiaro problema di condizione atletica.
È inutile scannarsi su tizio meglio di caio


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

E vogliamo parlare della turca? Mamma mia che dormiglione... Maldini fa benissimo a lasciarlo perdere, questo imbrocca 5 partite all'anno e vuole 5 milioni.
Ma andasse a raccogliere i pomodori almeno un campo quello giusto lo vede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma te non dicevi che pioli era un grande, che lo scudetto era già nostro etc?
> Medie punti, più alto punteggio Champions della storia, con Ibra li faremo ad occhi chiusi.....boh forse era un altro



Non rompermi i maroni, ok? Dicevo un dato di fatto, nessuno è mai riuscito a restare fuori dalla CL da campione d’inverno, nessuno, ma questo mentecatto mediocre ci riuscirà se continuiamo così, io gli darei tempo fino all’Hellas, già detto, anzi già con la Roma serviranno cambiamenti drastici nel gioco e nella forma, altrimenti non possiamo restare con questo qui, ci farà arrivare quinti sto maledetto, guardati il suo storico, ha fatto così ovunque, periodi da ingiocabile e poi crollo.

Se devi fare dell’ironia del manga gira al largo, sto perdente qui ci costerà anni di fango e infamia se non prendiamo provvedimenti.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perisic tra l'altro quasi bullizzato da calabria nel suo territorio.
> solo grazie a qualche singolo non stiamo naufragando.
> bene i 2 centrali di CC e i 2 terzini.
> 
> raiola boys da vomito. loro si che ci mandano in champions!!!



Il tanto perculato Perisic disciplinato da Conte è un signor giocatore in quel modo.. altro che young...

Ho visto un Cagliari-Inter in cui giocò bene ma venne sostituito nell'intervallo solo perchè l'inter era sotto 1-0 per caso.
Dissi a un collega interista che Perisic poteva diventare ottimo nel modulo e lui disse impossibile: abbiamo young.

Fa te...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non stiamo più in piedi. 

Una roba geniale arrivare così all'appuntamento clou, contro questi cani.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> C’è un chiaro problema di condizione atletica.
> È inutile scannarsi su tizio meglio di caio




Ma non è vero, non ci sono con la testa. Hanno iniziato a correre al 30esimo... 
Eravamo fermi dal primo minuto, non al 60esimo. Dai non mi puoi dire che è un problema di condizione atletica se prendi il gol dopo 4 min.
Siamo spompati psicologicamente, non abbiamo un piano B, siamo sempre i soliti e tutti l'hanno capito. Giochiamo con una punta e va a prendersi palla sempre fuori dall'area. Di cosa parliamo?


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> C’è un chiaro problema di condizione atletica.
> È inutile scannarsi su tizio meglio di caio



qualcuno però me lo dovrebbe spiegare come sia possibile che non corriamo come prima.....tutti e tutti allo stesso momento.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io proprio non riesco a capire la scelta di Pioli. Quel che é successo era ampiamente prevedibile. Come cavolo é possibile che uno che viene pagato a fare questo mestiere non lo prevede ed anzi ha il coraggio di dichiarae che Tomori non é adatto a marcare uno della stazza di Lukaku?
> Cioe...la dichiarazione é la cosa peggiore. Una dichiarazione del genere vuol dire non capirci piu nulla, ma proprio nulla.



Non arrivi a 55 anni senza AVER MAI VINTO UNA SEGA senza motivo. Questo è Piolo. Il re del niente. Il re dei segmentini del menga, che quando non ci sono pressioni vola e appena ci sono pressioni la squadra si sfalda e lui si sfalda insieme alla squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se perdi anche quella arrivi dal 5° posto in giù. 100/100.



Se perdiamo sarebbe il quinto scontro diretto perso consecutivo dopo Juve, Atalanta e Inter x2.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Occhio ai primi minuti della ripresa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quel gol è colpa di tutti tranne che di Romagnoli. Theo che esce male, normale che Romagnoli è lento e non puo' coprire Lukaku. E' colpa di Romagna? No, di chi lo ha schierato.
> Kjaer prima la salva, poi si dimentica che ha un attaccante dietro, e in tutto questo il portiere nostro è li che saltella sul posto a guardare il cross.



Riguarda l'azione:
Kjaer va a coprire su Lukaku dopo che Romagnoli si é fatto scavalcare. Salvataggio importantissimo.
In quel momento Calabria prende in marcatura Lautaro.
Dopo la scivolata di Kjaer Lukaku tiene la palla e la rimette in area.
In quel tempo Kjaer stava ritornando nella sua posizione ma non ha mai visto che alle sue spalle Calabria ha lasciato Lautaro per allargarsi su Perisic che nel frattempo é anche entrato in area.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo sarebbe il quinto scontro diretto perso consecutivo dopo Juve, Atalanta e Inter x2.



Il derby d’andata l’abbiamo vinto...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Stranamente siamo partiti bene.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma tu guarda che parata che ha fatto sto maledetto


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non è possibile...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

handanovic di mmmmm


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che culo clamoroso


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il derby d’andata l’abbiamo vinto...



Si riferisce a quello di Coppa Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Parata pazzesca di Handanovic diamine


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che roba è?


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma vai in mona Handanovic


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Parlate di condizione ma non abbiamo le riserve. Giocatori che hanno giocato poco non solo non sono utili ma addirittura dannosi.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tu guarda che parata che ha fatto sto maledetto



Ma il vero fenomeno é Dollarumma.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

assurdo... due volte handanovic.
non ci credo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

miracolo di donnarumm. ah no handanovic.

2 su 2.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Inizio furente non me l'aspettavo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che c... è? Un muro? 

Ma come è possibile?


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Bastaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

madonna mia handanovic. assurdo. è incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Handanovic versione fenomeno totale ovviamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

e 3. 

aumento per donnarumma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questo é un portiere forte e reattivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ibra però sul secondo colpo di testa se l'è mangiato malissimo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Maledetto handanovic.... che tu sia maledetto.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma ammazzati Manovic


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco lì quando un portiere fa la differenza
Non ci posso credere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Handanovic che ha fatto pena tutta la stagione oggi sforna miracoli in serie.

Non gira nulla, è inutile.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

eva vacca, è entrato Ibra


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2021)

madonna Benji...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

solo con noi tutti cosi. incredibile


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

ammazzatelo sto Handanovic


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

ovviamente mi aspetto che questi al primo tiro in porta che si ritrovano a fare segnano


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Da anni Handanovic ormai gioca solo i derby.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque incredibile come ci siamo trasformati nell intervallo


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Con Romagnoli se va bene regala un fallo laterale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

che culo che hanno questi


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ovviamente mi aspetto che questi al primo tiro in porta che si ritrovano a fare segnano



Ovvio, è sempre così


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Theo ha rotto


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

mi chiedo perchè non potevamo cominciare cosi la partita ma dovevamo aspettare di prendere il gol e buttare un tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Niente romagnoli non ne fa una buona


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

appena giochiamo a calcio questi sono poca roba incredibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

L'ho sempre detto che a livello generale Handanovic é molto piu forte di Donnarumma e guadagna meno della meta del'Italiano ora (per far capire quanto sia assurdo l'ingaggio attuale), figuriamocci della richiesta per il rinnovo.
(anche se questa stagione ha iniziato a calare di livello)


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

il rilancio di mister miliardo... mamma mia


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Parliamo troppo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Incredibile anche qui....


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

La balistica


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma come si fa a battere un calcio d'angolo cosi mamma mia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Saele si é fatto ammonire? Perfetto. Doveri non si fara problemi di espellerlo al prossimo fallo. Ammoniziione demente.


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tonali molto bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Guidolin che dice "Grande Samir"... Vabbè


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Guidolin "grande Samir". Odioso


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Guidolin
"Grande Samir"


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quanto era scontato sto gol?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

E figuriamoci se non lo prendevamo in contropiede


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rip


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Olé, finita.

Altro regalo nostro.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Eccolo li. Come volevasi dimostrare.

Primo tiro gol


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ecc


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Scontato


----------



## kastoro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ci scherzano dai, come accelerano non abbiamo rimedi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Complimenti a tutti. Lasciate andare pure Hakimi


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ne ho avuto abbastanza. Tifare questa squadra è una tortura senza fine


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

Classico.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Donnarumma da metro ovviamente se la fa passare sotto.


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2021)

"Oggi la vinciamo noi" CIT: Firmato il "Presidente"


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Per lo scudetto finisce oggi. Siamo a rischio crollo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mi raccomando: a fine partita altra pioggia di interviste


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andate a quel paese


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

banda di incompetenti. Via Pioli subito prima di fare danni irreparabili


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma paghiamo pure 10 milioni un portiere dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

sotto la pancia del fenomeno.

aumento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ne fanno un altro e poi tutti a casa. In difesa putroppo siamo ridicoli


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non segneremmo manco giocando una settimana


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tonali lo sa che per fare gol deve tirare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Unica nota positiva tonali, oggi propositivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Torniamo a soffrire dopo mesi di illusione, che è anche peggio.

Almeno prima si soffriva per rassegnazione.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia, quando tiriamo in porta? 
comunque sti qua sto derby lo stanno rubando praticamente non hanno fatto niente se non quei due tiri... assurdo si difendono in 10


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

queste sono le squadre da scudetto, non fanno un quarzo e alla prima azione golletto


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Evitiamo di prenderne altri almeno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

romagnoli imbarazzante. PEccato meritavamo il pareggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma paghiamo pure 10 milioni un portiere dai



Aspetta che prendere la palla in stile Tsubasa per segnare dopo un dribbling tutto campo.
Almeno mi aspetto qualcosa del genere da un che vuole un stipendio da 2-top player


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ste partite ti fanno venire una voglia di sfondare il televisore...


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Febbraio 2021)

Troppa differenza, inutile prendersela coi singoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non segniamo nemmeno se tiriamo 50 volte


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

via anche Donnarumma ha rotto i co glioni. Non possiamo dare 10 milioni al portiere e avere cadaveri in campo. Se vuole 6 e sposa il progetto bene, altrimenti fuori


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto finisce oggi. Siamo a rischio crollo



Sbagli, per lo scudetto è finita a La Spezia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sotto la pancia del fenomeno.
> 
> aumento



A che serve dirlo.

Tanto la memoria è corta, alle 21:00 di stasera ritorna il portiere più forte del mondo, da tenere a costo di disfare tutta la squadra.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto finisce oggi. Siamo a rischio crollo



Per lo scudetto?Tra 15 gg cioè dopo il Verona,saremo quarti o quinti,ricordati il post.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Occhio che adesso rischiamo di perdere la faccia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lukaku che fulmina romagnoli, atto ventesimo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ora prendiamo pure la terza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli ormai si da alla commedia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

io non lo reggo più Romagnoli. A sto punto spero nel crociato


----------



## vannu994 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli ragazzi è una tassa da pagare in tutti i derby e non solo


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma il problema sono i 10 milioni per donnarumma o i 10 in campo, 
perché a leggere certi commenti pare che a portieri invertiti avremmo vinto noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto?Tra 15 gg cioè dopo il Verona,saremo quarti o quinti,ricordati il post.



Assolutamente. Dietro corrono, e noi stiamo crollando


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi non andiamo in champion sicuro dopo questa, direi che è scritto ormai.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Per la cronaca,ho letto pure sberleffi per lautaro su questo forum,quando noi non la buttiamo dentro neanche con le mani.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che aspettiamo a mettere Leao?
Vogliamo continuare a difendere il 2-0? 
Tanto o ne prendiamo 3 o 4 o finisce cosi è persa uguale.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Occhio che finisce malissimo qui


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

tonali liberato dalla tensione di una partita da favoriti sta andando alla grande con grande cuore


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli fulminato da Lukaku

Prassi


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli ahahahahaahah


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli mi fai schifo come il tuo capitano


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Buona partita fin'ora, molto meglio di quanto mi aspettassi, sono mediamente fiducioso per il futuro, ma Romagnoli deve essere panchinato a vita se vuoi giocare alto.
Per il 4 posto ce la giochiamo se iniziamo ad avere un netto miglioramento nell'equilibrio della squadra, che è troppo sfilacciata e regala praterie.
Passerà questo momento, oggi mi sono piaciuti a tratti, rendiamoci solo conto che loro sono piu' forti, punto, sono costruiti per vincere da anni e sono arrivati al climax ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Donnarumma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahahahaha la banda Raiola da 6486618 milioni!

Romagnoli un fenomeno, Dollarumma non da meno


----------



## kastoro (21 Febbraio 2021)

3 tiri 3 gol ,ottimi i Raiola 's


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non lo toglie neanche ora quel cesso con la fascia? Vergogna


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma il problema sono i 10 milioni per donnarumma o i 10 in campo,
> perché a leggere certi commenti pare che a portieri invertiti avremmo vinto noi.



Bravissimo.

Continuiamo a dare 10 M a Donnaroomma e a tenerci gli altri 10 in campo, visto che non hai soldi per prenderne altri.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il 3-0 capolavoro dei Raiola boys


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Donnarumma para solo se gliela tirano addosso, per il resto è immobile


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2021)

Interviste a nastro... Sanremo... Murales con Video PIMP AC. MILAN... abbiamo perso testa e umiltà...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dollarumma + Romangoli = 15 mln di euro netti vogliono ahahahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Meite, ora si sistemerà tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sigh


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se concedi a Lukaku 90 minuti di uno contro uno con la Mozzarella come volete che finisca?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A questo punto Ibra andasse pure a San Remo. Oggi umiliato da Lukaku


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli a due metri da Lukaku


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli farebbe fatica pure in Serie B


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Uno schifo senza fine questa squadra.
Le partite che contano davvero le canniamo sempre.
Facessero quel che vogliono.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Febbraio 2021)

Saranno contenti i Romagnoli boys. L avevo detto stamattina


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vergognosi, come ormai d'abitudine.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che squadra prevedibile che siamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo che questa partita serva almeno per detronizzare Romagnoli.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli vuole il quarto gol, cuore nerazzurro.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Si può dire che kessie è un aborto?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi comunque l'esonero ci sta. 
L'ha persa Pioli prima di scendere in campo, e lo sapevamo tutti qui dentro solo leggendo la formazione.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sono molto più forti. Se loro segnano con due tiri in porta su due e noi zero su tre tiri, non c'è da dire altro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dovremmo avere noi gli occhi della tigre invece scendiamo già sottomessi, colpa anche dell'allenatore oggi


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.
> 
> Continuiamo a dare 10 M a Donnaroomma e a tenerci gli altri 10 in campo, visto che non hai soldi per prenderne altri.



Ma no, ma no... tu deduci tutto ciò che ti pare. 

Ma qua c’è da cambiare giocatori mettendo gente che prende molto meno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lo cosa triste è che lo sapevamo tutti che sarebbe finita così in cuor nostro, ma si sperava che per una volta le cose seguissero un destino diverso.

Tutto questo poi senza il pubblico e la pressione degli spalti, non oso immaginare cosa avrebbero combinato con gli spettatori


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Meite, ora si sistemerà tutto.



Meite ha senso solo se e mandato in campo con la licenza di uccid... Eh volevo dire rompere un tibia.


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sparisci Romagnoli. Indecente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Umiliazione sonante. nulla da dire. 

pioli stuprato ma lo si sapeva. ma tutta la colpa è della società. si è palesato tutto quello che dico da settimane.

oggi si doveva puntare al pareggio. branco di montati.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate? È da mesi che si vede che questa squadra non è da Champions. Gli infortuni erano solo una speranza di ritrovare la scintilla mancata.


----------



## cris (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questa partita serva almeno per detronizzare Romagnoli.


Un cesso incredibile

E gli altri son tutti dei senza @@


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pioli vuole il quarto gol, cuore nerazzurro.



Un cesso di allenatore.
4 gol a derby.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli esonero IMMEDIATO. Romagna ha regalato due goal, lui ha deciso volontariamente di tenere fuori Tomori.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi, per vincere gli scudetti servono anche allenatori da scudetto.

Il tanto perculato Conte è uno che vince.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Fuori i Raiola's hanno rotto le palle.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Buon proseguimento di stagione. 

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Romagnoli indefendibile... c'é sempre lui in tutti i gol della m**da


----------



## Paolino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli OUT


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

3 goal dallo Spezia, 3 goal dall'Inter, 2 goal dalla Stella Rossa.

Cosa altro serve per mandare a casa un allenatore prima di fare altri danni?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma io mi chiedo,cosa c....zo guardavano quelli che credevano di poter reggere l'urto dell'Inter,e non mi riferisco solo ad oggi,ma sulla lunga distanza.Se non accomodiamo le partite in stile gobbo-atalantino-romanista noi in Champions non ci andremo,brutto dirlo ma è così,non è nel nostro stile e lo so,ma le altre lo faranno pur di fott...ci.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

comunque il risultato è bugiardo... va bene tutto ma questi hanno fatto 3 tiri 3 gol di cui due in contropiede... si difendono in 10 non segneremo mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per vincere gli scudetti servono anche allenatori da scudetto.
> 
> Il tanto perculato Conte è uno che vince.



Ma cosa?? E' un gobbaccio infiltrato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pensiamo alla Stella Rossa.

Bisogna far passare la mareggiata.

Tornerá il nostro momento.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per vincere gli scudetti servono anche allenatori da scudetto.
> 
> Il tanto perculato Conte è uno che vince.




Si ma ha anche un culo atomico dai... a noi non ne va bene mai una porca miseria


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo cosa triste è che lo sapevamo tutti che sarebbe finita così in cuor nostro, ma si sperava che per una volta le cose seguissero un destino diverso.
> 
> Tutto questo poi senza il pubblico e la pressione degli spalti, non oso immaginare cosa avrebbero combinato con gli spettatori



Esatto, credo che un buon 80% del forum si aspettasse l'imbarcata.

Solo il genio pioli e i giocatori sboroneggiavano: vinciamo qua, vinciamo là.....pagliacci.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

con Tomori eravamo 1-1. non ci sarà mai la controprova


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> comunque il risultato è bugiardo... va bene tutto ma questi hanno fatto 3 tiri 3 gol di cui due in contropiede... si difendono in 10 non segneremo mai.



è il loro gioco da novembre.....


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo,cosa c....zo guardavano quelli che credevano di poter reggere l'urto dell'Inter,e non mi riferisco solo ad oggi,ma sulla lunga distanza.Se non accomodiamo le partite in stile gobbo-atalantino-romanista noi in Champions non ci andremo,brutto dirlo ma è così,non è nel nostro stile e lo so,ma le altre lo faranno pur di fott...ci.



Molta gente ha i paraocchi, o vede solo quello che vuole vedere, che ci vuoi fare. Contenti loro...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque Conte è uno che partite del genere non le sbaglia mai nella vita. E quando scappa in testa diventa imprendibile.


----------



## Maravich49 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Devono, devono avere le palle di farlo sedere in panchina. Non mi interessa se poi non lo rivendi neanche al Cittadella, ma quello scempio non deve vedere più il campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ah,sempre per la cronaca,questa sarebbe la squadra da quarti di finale di Champions secondo alcuni,ma aprite gli occhi per Dio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> comunque il risultato è bugiardo... va bene tutto ma questi hanno fatto 3 tiri 3 gol di cui due in contropiede... si difendono in 10 non segneremo mai.



Il passivo è bugiardo, ma all'Inter basta accelerare per segnare.


----------



## braungioxe (21 Febbraio 2021)

Naturalmente dello scudetto non me ne frega una mazza,tanto alla fine secondo me lo vince la juve, ma lo scopo era far abbassargli la cresta che tanto alla fine di contropiede giocano,e hanno quei 2 o 3 che gli fanno la differenza...


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo si paga la scelta di romagnoli oggi ma lo sapevamo tutti dal primo all'ultimo

Ah com'era che con Handanovic al posto di dollarumma saremmo stati quinti?


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è il loro gioco da novembre.....



Il nostro pioli invece prova a fare il fenomeno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per vincere gli scudetti servono anche allenatori da scudetto.
> 
> Il tanto perculato Conte è uno che vince.



Infatti. Ma comunque solo dei folli potevano pensare di poter vincere lo scudetto. Siamo da lotta Champions, è dall'inizio dell'anno che lo dico e lo continuavo a dire anche quando si vinceva.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pensiamo alla Stella Rossa.
> 
> Bisogna far passare la mareggiata.
> 
> Tornerá il nostro momento.



Ma quale momento, ma per favore


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Devono, devono avere le palle di farlo sedere in panchina. Non mi interessa se poi non lo rivendi neanche al Cittadella, ma quello scempio non deve vedere più il campo.



Ed invece ti dico che alla prossima sarà di nuovo lì tra i titolari. Qualsiasi scommessa.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mi chiedo poi perchè Romagnoli continui a difendere dando almeno 2 metri di spazio. 
E' assurdo... è proprio scarso scarso


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Come dicevo io, una volta perso il primato sono finite le forze. Adesso prepariamoci alla caduta libera


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma no, ma no... tu deduci tutto ciò che ti pare.
> 
> Ma qua c’è da cambiare giocatori mettendo gente che prende molto meno.



A me sembrano strumentalizzazioni per difendere i singoli.

Questo è quello che deduco dalle mie sensazioni..

Se mi convinci del contrario, cambierò idea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma ha anche un culo atomico dai... a noi non ne va bene mai una porca miseria



risultato un pò ampio ma alla fine loro giocano sempre cosi. peccato perchè a inizio primo tempo potevamo pareggiare. Ma quando lasci in panca tomori per mozzarella romagnoli contro lukaku meriti solo questo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli Out subito. Lui e il suo amato capitone


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con Tomori eravamo 1-1. non ci sarà mai la controprova



Beh ma noi ancora 1 gol non l’abbiamo fatto


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma perché non ha messo Tomori al posto di Romagnoli fin dall inizio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toglie Ibra?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli esonero IMMEDIATO. Romagna ha regalato due goal, lui ha deciso volontariamente di tenere fuori Tomori.



forte il tuo portierone che ci fa andare in CL ad occhi chiusi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Giusto così. Inter superiore.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che cambio è ibra per casticoso? Ora 0 peso in attacco


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con Tomori eravamo 1-1. non ci sarà mai la controprova



Concordo, Romagnoli sempre piú decisivo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma sto Ghali cosa è entrato a fare? Deve essere il marito di Pioli


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Castilcoso per Ibra
Ole


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Menomale che ora su Lautaro c'era Kjaer e non Romagnoli, altrimenti erano 4


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto Ibra andasse pure a San Remo. Oggi umiliato da Lukaku



Leggi le parole di Conte in merito a Sanremo,ha detto che loro oggi canteranno in campo.Come per dire che le pagliacciate le hanno lasciate a noi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> risultato un pò ampio ma alla fine loro giocano sempre cosi. peccato perchè a inizio primo tempo potevamo pareggiare. Ma quando lasci in panca tomori per mozzarella romagnoli contro lukaku meriti solo questo




Risultato giustissimo ci hanno distrutto in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Vorrei rigiocarla con Tomori al posto di Romacesso.


----------



## braungioxe (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dovrebbe pure cominciare a cambiare qualcosa a livello tattico perché a un certo punto diventi monotono,puoi anche provare una difesa a 3 ora e 2 punte avanti, invece di impuntarsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma perché non ha messo Tomori al posto di Romagnoli fin dall inizio?



Due motivi:
- Raiola
- Non vogliono riscattare Tomori perché costa troppo. Speravano di usarlo solo nelle partitelle di Coppa Italia per far rifiatare il capitone.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se e ha tolto Ibra è perché l'avrà chiesto Zlatan...figuriamoci se quel molle in panca potesse fare una scelta del genere


----------



## Paolino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli non ci capisce più nulla ed i giocatori peggio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

3 gol (per ora) dall'Inter, 3 dall'Atalanta, 3 dalla Juve. Quarto scontro diretto consecutivo perso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Il sogno scudetto finisce qui, adesso però è ora di guardarsi le spalle perché le altre stanno cominciando a correre. E se non battiamo la Roma...


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me sembrano strumentalizzazioni per difendere i singoli.
> 
> Questo è quello che deduco dalle mie sensazioni..
> 
> Se mi convinci del contrario, cambierò idea.



Ti devo convincere? 
Ma no è corretto che tu abbia la tua idea. 

Io penso che qua si indica la luna ma si guarda il dito, 
ossia il problema è molto più grande che Donnarumma,
puoi anche mettere un portiere da 1 mln in porta, ma il problema è più grande.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma che cambio è ibra per casticoso? Ora 0 peso in attacco



Forse l'avrà chiesto lui... altrimenti non mi spiego.
Se ha il coraggio di tirare via Ibra e non Romagnoli è un folle.
Comunque avrà capito che oramai ci è rimasta solo l'Europa League


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Meno male che toglie Ibra. Bisogna preservarlo per Sanremo. Non possiamo permetterci di farlo arrivare in cattive condizioni per questo evento nazionale


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Molti di voi hanno visto e ricorderanno Rocky 4,ricordate quanto era sborone Apollo prima di affrontare Drago?Ecco,da 2 mesi noi siamo Apollo e loro sono Drago.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Conte è uno che partite del genere non le sbaglia mai nella vita. E quando scappa in testa diventa imprendibile.



non per niente costa 10M e il nostro 2M.

ma qui si deve andare oltre alla palese differenza tra i 2 allenatori.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Febbraio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il sogno scudetto finisce qui, adesso però è ora di guardarsi le spalle perché le altre stanno cominciando a correre. E se non battiamo la Roma...


Si certo, altre tre pappine pure a Roma. Questa è la fine


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

D'ora in poi tifo juve.
Giusto per vedere piangere interisti e milanisti affiliati ai cugini.
Tanto la juve vince dalle guerre puniche, uno in più non sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Grande Castilcoso


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti devo convincere?
> Ma no è corretto che tu abbia la tua idea.
> 
> Io penso che qua si indica la luna ma si guarda il dito,
> ...



Certo. D'accordissimo.

Per questo lo sforzo del club per lui è fuori range. Se il problema sta in altro, investiamo i soldi lì allora.

Senza polemica.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

non segneremo mai


----------



## Davidoff (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se arriviamo in CL è un miracolo, squadra crollata completamente. Romagnoli deve solo nascondersi, ridicolizzato in ogni azione.


----------



## Kaw (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io ho spento, penso già alla prossima che purtroppo è contro la Roma che contro di noi vincerà il primo scontro diretto della stagione.
Comunque vedendo questa partita capisci che ci mancano due attaccanti veri, abbiamo solo il 40enne Ibra e basta.


----------



## kastoro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manco con le mani faremmo gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma calhanoglu tirare mai?


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Neanche 11vs0 avremmo vinto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Molti di voi hanno visto e ricorderanno Rocky 4,ricordate quanto era sborone Apollo prima di affrontare Drago?Ecco,da 2 mesi noi siamo Apollo e loro sono Drago.



tutto ciò che avevamo previsto si sta materializzando.

ma noi siamo il milan. ok ok


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Io ho spento, penso già alla prossima che purtroppo è contro la Roma che contro di noi vincerà il primo scontro diretto della stagione.
> Comunque vedendo questa partita capisci che ci mancano due attaccanti veri, abbiamo solo il 40enne Ibra e basta.



La Roma se schiera Mikitharian-Dzeko-Pedro ha un attacco che noi ci sogniamo e ci demolira'.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Molti di voi hanno visto e ricorderanno Rocky 4,ricordate quanto era sborone Apollo prima di affrontare Drago?Ecco,da 2 mesi noi siamo Apollo e loro sono Drago.



Pensavo proprio la stessa cosa, loro hanno fatto meno proclami social anche i gg scorsi


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma cos'é questo feticcio per Meité? Non ho ben capito cosa cerca Pioli da lui.. tanto per no farci manare nulla il turco si fa respingere tutti i tiri, che strazio.


----------



## Paolino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questo i risultati dopo una campagna acquisti autunnale penosa


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto ciò che avevamo previsto si sta materializzando.
> 
> ma noi siamo il milan. ok ok



Lo avevamo previsto io,tu e pochi altri mentre gli altri pensavano allo scudetto.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Meno male che toglie Ibra. Bisogna preservarlo per Sanremo. Non possiamo permetterci di farlo arrivare in cattive condizioni per questo evento nazionale



veramente guarda

che pena


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io ormai do quasi per scontato che non arriveremo in Champions... ho sempre pensato che o facevamo un miracolo di lottare fino alla fine per lo scudo, oppure crollo verticale... questi sono i ragazzi, sono come sempre da 5/6 posto, i miracoli accadono una volta ogni 50 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Pensavo proprio la stessa cosa, loro hanno fatto meno proclami social anche i gg scorsi



Glielo ha proibito il mister.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> D'ora in poi tifo juve.
> Giusto per vedere piangere interisti e milanisti affiliati ai cugini.
> Tanto la juve vince dalle guerre puniche, uno in più non sposta gli equilibri.



ci hanno distrutto, cosa dobbiamo dire?
che non meritano?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ovviamente Barella di mmmm si rompe all'85esimo.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Questi mettono Vidal. Noi abbiamo risposto con meite


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2021)

giusto delle cosette:

-inter è anni avanti nella ricostruzione del club

-inter ha speso di più sul mercato

-Gonde sono due volte che viene eliminato in champions giocando l'ultima in casa

-scorsa stagione ha perso lo scudetto in gare abbordabili,oltre al solito juventus stadium dove non segnano da anni

-non vincono un trofeo dai tempi che furono compresa figuraccia in europa league


questo per dire che ne hanno mangiato di fango questi prima di arrivare così
a leggere voi che pare che siamo partiti pari e loro hanno preso il volo
il bilancio sportivo dell'inter,per gli investimenti fatti negli anni,è nettamente in negativo


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mah a me sembra che prima qualcuno volasse proprio altissimo, ma veramente altissimo, scudetto champions storia etc etc, quando dietro abbiamo sempre e dico sempre ballato pericolosamente da quando è rientrato Romagnoli al posto di un Gabbia criticato da tutti ma che io invece vedevo molto piu' puntuale e grintoso sull'uomo di quanto mai il nostro CAPITANO abbia fatto in carriera.
Ora a tutto questo si è aggiunto un calo di condizione di alcuni, causa mille infortuni causa mancanza di ritmo partita, era una tassa che avremmo pagato, abbiamo giocato contro una squadra che gioca con gli stessi 12/13 dall'anno scorso in pratica, senza mai avere infortunati gravi, mentre da noi sono stati decine quest'anno.
L'inter è costruita per vincere da anni, noi eravamo lissu' un po' per caso un po' per covid un po' ovviamente per merito, ma non abbiamo mai dato la netta sensazione di solidità come altre squadre.
Oggi Conte li ha messi a difendere in 8 bassi, noi molto lenti e poco cattivi, appena abbiamo alzato i ritmi sono nate le occasioni, sporche perchè la loro area era sempre intasatissima a differenza della nostra, ma le abbiamo create.
Con la juve l'anno scorso facemmo 4 tiri 4 gol ribaltando il 2 a 0 loro, stavolta i 3 tiri li ha parati handanovic, così va il calcio così vanno le cose.
Ma di sicuro al di là della sfortuna non abbiamo e non avevamo un impianto da scudetto, troppo poco qualitativa la nostra difesa e troppo poco coeso l'equilibrio di squadra.
Forse qualcuno si è realmente montato troppo la testa.
Io cmq non grido allo sfascio come tanti, mi prendo quel poco di buono che si è visto e spero che venga ampliato a partire da Giovedì con la Stella per arrivare alla partita di Roma che diventa molto esplicativa di quella che sarà la nostra stagione da ora in avanti.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci hanno distrutto, cosa dobbiamo dire?
> che non meritano?



distrutto non credo proprio. glielo abbiamo regalato noi con romagnoli.
e il risultato è bugiardo... stiamo giocando davanti la loro porta da 60 min praticamente. se poco poco handanovic non faceva quei miracoli l'avremmo ribaltata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

io parto già con le pagelle

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 6
Kjaer 5,5
Romagnoli 3
Theo 5,5 
Kessiè 5,5
Tonali 5,5 
Saelemaker 4,5 
Calhanoglu 5
Rebic 5
Ibra 5,5


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

A fine partita tutti a festeggiare con il nuovo disco di dj Ghali e Niang


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Glielo ha proibito il mister.



A livello dirigenziale-tecnico hanno una serietà e una competenza che noi ci sogniamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Almeno questa stagione la stagione é durata fino a Febbraio e non solo fino a Ottobre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque è paradossale, ma in questo secondo tempo abbiamo fatto meglio che nel primo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Altro salvataggio di Handanovic.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque è paradossale, ma in questo secondo tempo abbiamo fatto meglio che nel primo



ma infatti il risultato è bugiardissimo, veniamo puniti sempre alla prima occasione contro l'inter... sono anni che è cosi.


----------



## kastoro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se dovessimo arrivare in Champions che figure faremmo con questi elementi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2021)

È uno sport bello quanto volete, ma ti fa rosicare di brutto. Perdere in questo modo fa male, molto male. Vorrei sempre che uno raccoglie quanto fa nel campo, ma purtroppo conta quante volte la palla va nella rete


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ma quale Champions dai. Che la settimana prossima la Roma ci da altri 3 palloni.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma poi una cosa che nessuno ha fatto notare,prima di questa partita avevamo la quinta difesa e il sesto attacco del campionato,ma quando mai ha vinto una squadra con certe statistiche?Roba da quarto posto a stare larghi sarebbe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> distrutto non credo proprio. glielo abbiamo regalato noi con romagnoli.
> e il risultato è bugiardo... stiamo giocando davanti la loro porta da 60 min praticamente. se poco poco handanovic non faceva quei miracoli l'avremmo ribaltata



nel 1o tempo potevano essere 3 a 0 dai. tatticamente stuprati.

nei singoli però siamo in crescita. fiducia per la roma. nonostante tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo arrivare in Champions che figure faremmo con questi elementi?



Lo sostengo da mesi che questa squadra non passerebbe il girone,mai in questa vita.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

*Basta.

Restate on topic. *


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A livello dirigenziale-tecnico hanno una serietà e una competenza che noi ci sogniamo.



Non condivido in tal senso. 
Imporre il silenzio stampa è da nemici del calcio e dello spettacolo. 
Il calcio è dei tifosi, rilasciare interviste è un dovere etico oltre che contrattuale.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel 1o tempo potevano essere 3 a 0 dai. tatticamente stuprati.
> 
> nei singoli però siamo in crescita. fiducia per la roma. nonostante tutto



l'abbiamo persa con romagnoli, è lui che ha creato tutta questa differenza. anche tatticamente per quanto io non avrei giocato cosi, non mi pare che l'Inter abbia fatto chissà cosa... l'ha vinta con 10 persone in area e due ripartenze. Sbloccata con un gol regalato da noi.
Purtroppo è cosi, noi una partita cosi non la vinciamo mai.


----------



## David Drills (21 Febbraio 2021)

Peccato, Romagnoli è inadeguato, ma schierare uno appena arrivato come Tomori, con il rischio di bruciarlo, non lo avrebbe fatto nessuno se non da dietro una tastiera. Il nostro problema è che non si infortuna mai, un bello strappo per Romagnoli sarebbe oro colato per il Milan.

A parte Romagnoli, la squadra non mi è dispiaciuta e ho comunque fiducia per il quarto posto.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (21 Febbraio 2021)

dai su,ogni tanto 3 sberle ci fanno bene!!! Sono piu' forti....tanto lo scudo lo vince la Roma fra penalizzazioni di Juve e Inter in arrivo  ridno poco anche loro


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che dire, 0 a 3 in linea con le attese, ma prestazione migliore del previsto. L'Inter ha fatto una partita normalissima limitandosi a sfruttare le nostre debolezze, noi gliela abbiamo regalata con vaccate tipo Capitan Suso in marcatura su Lukaku. Poi in questo periodo sappiamo benissimo che tra avversari che ci hanno studiato e calo fisico basta poco per batterci. Non resta che vedere se riusciremo a tirarci fuori dalle secche nel prossimo mese o se affonderemo del tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forte il tuo portierone che ci fa andare in CL ad occhi chiusi



Si è stato indubbiamente lui il problema, oggi, non il ******* ********* che fa giocare Romagnoli al posto di Tomori.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

Gli interisti in campo che cantano "chi non salta rossonero è" assurdo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Man of the Match: Alessio Romagnoli. Decisivo come Messi e Ronaldo.
Immagino che bello sia per i suoi compagni avere un cadavare del genere come capitano.
Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## morokan (21 Febbraio 2021)

dite quello che volete, ma senza Ibra che calamita il gioco, la squadra si esprime meglio......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quanti milioni vuole quel cesso di Romagnoli?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Al triplice fischio i nerazzurri saltano e ci sfottono al coro 'chi non salta rossonero è!'.
Tiferò juve per il piacere di vederli piangere. 
E li aspetto al varco.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non condivido in tal senso.
> Imporre il silenzio stampa è da nemici del calcio e dello spettacolo.
> Il calcio è dei tifosi, rilasciare interviste è un dovere etico oltre che contrattuale.



Loro sono rimasti concentrati e sul pezzo,noi no,e questo ha fatto la differenza negli ultimi tempi,oltre al divario tecnico che non c'è solo per chi non vuol vederlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> *Peccato, Romagnoli è inadeguato, ma schierare uno appena arrivato come Tomori, con il rischio di bruciarlo, non lo avrebbe fatto nessuno se non da dietro una tastiera. Il nostro problema è che non si infortuna mai, un bello strappo per Romagnoli sarebbe oro colato per il Milan.*
> 
> A parte Romagnoli, la squadra non mi è dispiaciuta e ho comunque fiducia per il quarto posto.


Forse dimentichi che Tomori ha gia dovuto affrontare l'Inter a pochi giorni dopo il suo sbarco a Milano in Coppa Italia e li fece veramente bene in marcatura su Lukaku.

Invece di Romagnoli sappiamo tutti benissimo quanto sia totalmente inadatto a giocare contro Lukaku


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

La differenza principale (non l'unica) tra le due squadre ha nomi e cognomi: Stefano Pioli-Alessio Romagnoli.

Con Tomori, per quel poco che si è visto finora, la musica sarebbe già stata diversa.

Ora l'unica cosa da fare è compattarsi, se passiamo bene con la Stella Rossa e vinciamo a Roma, tutto torna in gioco per fare una buona annata.

Nel secondo tempo abbiamo mostrato una buona condizione (eccetto Chala) e meritavamo anche il pareggio dopo il forcing iniziale.
Se torniamo a giocare con le altre squadre come nel secondo tempo di oggi, paradossalmente, ne perderemo poche.

Io personalmente oggi credo che Ibra abbia fatto bene: l'unico a prenderle tra i loro centrali, con tre-quattro occasioni, due ottime, e due sponde fantastiche per Chala e Kessiè.
E hanno fatto bene anche Tonali, Theo e Rebic.

La sconfitta era annunciata e prevedibile, a maggior ragione se schieri quello che questa stagione è un evidente cancro: Alessio Romagnoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Gli interisti in campo che cantano "chi non salta rossonero è" assurdo...



ormai è un gioco al massacro. 
Contro tutti.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Alla squadra non mi sento di dire nulla, abbiamo sicuramente creato più occasioni noi di loro, che con 3 tiri ci hanno fatto 3 gol. Certo, c'è chi ha fatto meglio (Theo,Tonali e Calabria) e chi ha fatto peggio(Saele,Kjaer e Romahnoli). A chi recrimino qualcosa invece è Pioli: non puoi dopo 5 derby non capire che Romagnoli non può marcare Lukaku. Cavolo abbiamo Tomori che è bravo in marcatura ed è veloce.. era la partita perfetta per lui. Amen, è andata.. loro poi giocano con i titolari da mesi mentre noi vabbè.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dico solo una cosa, occhio alla qualificazione per la prossima Europa League

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 5
Kjaer 5
Romagnoli 3 "Ehh non capisci niente di calcio"
Theo 5,5
Tonali 6 unico sufficiente
Kessiè 5 "Vinceremo e torneremo primi" PAGLIACCIO
Rebic 4
Calhanoglu 5,5
Saelemaekers 5
Ibrahimovic 5,5

Meite 6
Leao 6
Castillejo sv


Pioli 0 VEROGNOSO 

Pioli is on fire lalalalalla


----------



## Ambrole (21 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Peccato, Romagnoli è inadeguato, ma schierare uno appena arrivato come Tomori, con il rischio di bruciarlo, non lo avrebbe fatto nessuno se non da dietro una tastiera. Il nostro problema è che non si infortuna mai, un bello strappo per Romagnoli sarebbe oro colato per il Milan.
> 
> A parte Romagnoli, la squadra non mi è dispiaciuta e ho comunque fiducia per il quarto posto.



A.leggere ste robe.....***


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Loro sono rimasti concentrati e sul pezzo,noi no,e questo ha fatto la differenza negli ultimi tempi,oltre al divario tecnico che non c'è solo per chi non vuol vederlo.



Se uno rilascia interviste perde la concentrazione?
Suvvia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo persa con romagnoli, è lui che ha creato tutta questa differenza. anche tatticamente per quanto io non avrei giocato cosi, non mi pare che l'Inter abbia fatto chissà cosa... l'ha vinta con 10 persone in area e due ripartenze. Sbloccata con un gol regalato da noi.
> Purtroppo è cosi, noi una partita cosi non la vinciamo mai.



e donnarumma 3 errori, e ibra inesistente, e pioli che tiene una squadra in 70 metri?


----------



## Kaw (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al triplice fischio i nerazzurri saltano e ci sfottono al coro 'chi non salta rossonero è!'.
> Tiferò juve per il piacere di vederli piangere.
> E li aspetto al varco.


Questa Juve non la prende più l'Inter, è finita per lo scudetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si è stato indubbiamente lui il problema, oggi, non il ******* ********* che fa giocare Romagnoli al posto di Tomori.



intendi maldini?


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forse dimentichi che Tomori ha gia dovuto affrontare l'Inter a pochi giorni dopo il suo sbarco a Milano in Coppa Italia e li fece veramente bene in marcatura su Lukaku.
> 
> Invece di Romagnoli sappiamo tutti benissimo quanto sia totalmente inadatto a giocare contro Lukaku



Nel derby di coppa Italia lukaku in realtà era sempre marcato da romagnoli. Tomori ha giocato al posto di kjaer nel centro destra


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mamma mia anche io sono demoralizzato da questi risultati ma da certi commenti pare il mestruoforum dove sfogare tutte le frustrazioni della vita

Non è ancora finita, dobbiamo vincere a Roma a tutti i costi


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Questa Juve non la prende più l'Inter, è finita per lo scudetto.



La juve gioca in 15.
Li prende li prende.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se uno rilascia interviste perde la concentrazione?
> Suvvia.



Ma non presta il fianco a domande scomode o speculazioni,per me è voler isolare la squadra e hanno fatto bene.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Questa Juve non la prende più l'Inter, è finita per lo scudetto.



Mah la juve potrebbe anche riprendere due punti a tavolino della partita con la Lazio dove sembra abbia giocato un positivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve gioca in 15.
> Li prende li prende.



iniziano a diventare tanti i punti e i ladri non le vincono tutte.
ma ci sarebbe da ridere se li prendessero.


----------



## bambagias (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sconfitta amara, purtroppo. Brutta prestazione di Romagnoli. Vorrei ringraziare tutti i mezzi tifosi del Milan che hanno attaccato ferocemente il nostro capitano, soprattutto nell'ultima settimana. Se abbiamo perso è anche colpa vostra.
Bravi ragazzi che avete giocato col cuore fino alla fine.
Sempre e comunque forza Milan.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intendi maldini?



Colpa sua se ha giocato Romagnoli, 
non sapevo facesse anche il mister.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intendi maldini?



Cosa c’entra Maldini? Ti stai proprio smascherando per l’hater che sei, mi dici che diamine c’entra Maldini se questo ******* fa giocare Romagnoli? Dimmelo. 

Tu eri quello delle mogli di Gattuso (con la differenza che Gattuso se non metteva Chala sull’ala sinistra aveva Borini che è finito in Turchia), ora invece è colpa di Maldini?

Lasciamo perdere che è meglio.


----------



## David Drills (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> A.leggere ste robe.....***


Eh, per l'appunto scrivi da dietro una tastiera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Colpa sua se ha giocato Romagnoli,
> non sapevo facesse anche il mister.



Poi lui non odia Maldini, no, anzi “era il suo idolo” SBROTFL.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma non presta il fianco a domande scomode o speculazioni,per me è voler isolare la squadra è hanno fatto bene.



Per me queste sono cose da Cina, non da calcio e da spettacolo. 
Alla fine se uno non vuole prestarsi domande scomode lo precisa prima ma perché privare i tifosi di vissuto?
È sport, è calcio, non è servizio militare.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intendi maldini?



Non si può dire,è solo farina del sacco di Pioli se romagnolo scende sempre in campo nonostante oggi non sarebbe titolare neanche nel Cittadella.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2021)

vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.
Meglio che con La Spezia.
Se Sunning non paga gli stipendi l'Inter non finirà neanche in EL e poi la conosciamo dopo questa vittoria rischia di perderne tre.
Tutto si gioca con la Roma.
Dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi per blindare il 4° posto


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Sconfitta amara, purtroppo. Brutta prestazione di Romagnoli. Vorrei ringraziare tutti i mezzi tifosi del Milan che hanno attaccato ferocemente il nostro capitano, soprattutto nell'ultima settimana. Se abbiamo perso è anche colpa vostra.
> Bravi ragazzi che avete giocato col cuore fino alla fine.
> Sempre e comunque forza Milan.



Si eh, 
ha giocato male per colpa dei tifosi. 

Bah


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi lui non odia Maldini, no, anzi “era il suo idolo” SBROTFL.



Sta diventando illegibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> iniziano a diventare tanti i punti e i ladri non le vincono tutte.
> ma ci sarebbe da ridere se li prendessero.



Dopo la lite conte-agnello la sacra famiglia metterà in campo pure il presidente della repubblica pur di non farglielo vincere.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra Maldini? Ti stai proprio smascherando per l’hater che sei, mi dici che diamine c’entra Maldini se questo ******* fa giocare Romagnoli? Dimmelo.
> 
> Tu eri quello delle mogli di Gattuso (con la differenza che Gattuso se non metteva Chala sull’ala sinistra aveva Borini che è finito in Turchia), ora invece è colpa di Maldini?
> 
> Lasciamo perdere che è meglio.



Guarda che non ha torto se intende che c'è un diktat ben preciso dietro l'intoccabilita' di romagnolo,appare ormai evidente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha torto se intende che c'è un diktat ben preciso dietro l'intoccabilita' di romagnolo,appare ormai evidente.



Pioli faceva lo stesso con Piatek, ricordatelo, sempre titolare nonostante non tenesse su un pallone e non segnasse manco con le mani, e metteva Leao solo nelle partite più difficili.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa, occhio alla qualificazione per la prossima Europa League
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 5
> ...



A Theo, Rebic e Ibra avrei dato la sufficienza, sicuramente sufficienza piena a Theo (che giocando a sinistra è vicino a quella disgrazia umana del capitano).


----------



## markjordan (21 Febbraio 2021)

roma non puo' rompersi
tracheggia e passeggia


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Colpa sua se ha giocato Romagnoli,
> non sapevo facesse anche il mister.



raiola deve star fuori dalle nostre vite, non coccolato.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli faceva lo stesso con Piatek, ricordatelo, sempre titolare nonostante non tenesse su un pallone e non segnasse manco con le mani, e metteva Leao solo nelle partite più difficili.



Perfetto,e chi ti dice che anche lì non ci fosse un obbligo?Fermo restando che l'alternativa a Piatek era un Leao da svezzare,quì l'alternativa a romagnolo é pure più forte,non che ci voglia poi tanto ad esserlo.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo la lite conte-agnello la sacra famiglia metterà in campo pure il presidente della repubblica pur di non farglielo vincere.



Attenzione a Inter-Genoa, Parma-Inter, Inter-Atalanta.
3 succursali Juve.... lasceranno punti.

Ma noi dobbiamo vincere a Roma e pensare alla Champions, tutto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha torto se intende che c'è un diktat ben preciso dietro l'intoccabilita' di romagnolo,appare ormai evidente.



lo sa benissimo, lo ha scritto tipo 2000 volte che per rinnovare ""gigio"" avrebbe accettato la titolarità di romagnoli.

ora bevitela la titolarità di romagnoli caro acmilan.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Inter-Genoa, Parma-Inter, Inter-Atalanta.
> 3 succursali Juve.... lasceranno punti.
> 
> Ma noi dobbiamo vincere a Roma e pensare alla Champions, tutto qua.



Si certo .
Noi ormai siamo stati risucchiati nella mischia.
Ci sarà da lottare.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Oggi tutti ad esultare qui sul forum degli haters. Gente che augura infortuni ai nostri giocatori....
> Non d'accordo su alcune scelte di pioli, ma un conto è dirlo, un conto è insultarlo.
> Avrei messo forse tomori al.posto di Romagna, sicuramente leao al.posto di rebic. Sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Non ne sarei così certo. Errori di romagnoli? Sicuramente ma quelli che hanno fatto kalulu e tomori che ci sono costati le partite non li ricorda nessuno?
> Solo haters



Tomori che partite ci è costato scusa?

E Kalulu anche se fa errori ha 20 anni scarsi e margini di crescita, non è il capitano che fa il pagliaccio dopo il 2-0 alla fiorentina davanti alle telecamere.

Non ci sono haters, solo tante persone che guardano calcio e avevano previsto tutto di questa partita.
Era di una lettura facilissima, tranne che per pioli.

Poi non significa che si vinceva 3-0 senza Romagnoli, significa che andavamo meno in sofferenza su alcune chiavi di lettura del match.
Tutto molto semplice.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> raiola deve star fuori dalle nostre vite, non coccolato.



Hai ragione.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra Maldini? Ti stai proprio smascherando per l’hater che sei, mi dici che diamine c’entra Maldini se questo ******* fa giocare Romagnoli? Dimmelo.
> 
> Tu eri quello delle mogli di Gattuso (con la differenza che Gattuso se non metteva Chala sull’ala sinistra aveva Borini che è finito in Turchia), ora invece è colpa di Maldini?
> 
> Lasciamo perdere che è meglio.



Però ieri Pioli in conferenza ha detto (secondo me non a caso) che Tomori è l'unico che ha le qualità x tenere Lukaku. Poi sta in panchina. Io qualche domanda me la farei...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo la lite conte-agnello la sacra famiglia metterà in campo pure il presidente della repubblica pur di non farglielo vincere.



l'unica speranza è il fallimento.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Inter-Genoa, Parma-Inter, Inter-Atalanta.
> 3 succursali Juve.... lasceranno punti.
> 
> Ma noi dobbiamo vincere a Roma e pensare alla Champions, tutto qua.



Ti stimo che ancora guardi il calendario dell’Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si certo .
> Noi ormai siamo stati risucchiati nella mischia.
> Ci sarà da lottare.



Però la Juve ora è concentrata sull'Inter, magari non saranno così attenti a noi.
Dobbiamo vincere a Roma, quello è un dentro o fuori.
Se non vinciamo, siamo risucchiati e non ne usciamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però ieri Pioli in conferenza ha detto (secondo me non a caso) che Tomori è l'unico che ha le qualità x tenere Lukaku. Poi sta in panchina. Io qualche domanda me la farei...



Veramente ha detto *l’esatto contrario.*

Ha detto che Tomori non ha abbastanza fisico per marcare Lubamba, e che al massimo potrebbe marcare Lautaro. *Ha detto l’esatto opposto di quanto detto da te.* Non inventatevi le cose.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Inter-Genoa, Parma-Inter, Inter-Atalanta.
> 3 succursali Juve.... lasceranno punti.
> 
> Ma noi dobbiamo vincere a Roma e pensare alla Champions, tutto qua.



Bravo, non credo che macineranno vittorie su vittorie. Come hai detto, noi dobbiamo puntare alla CL, se poi tra i contendenti ladri e quelli sfigati dovesse goderci il terzo...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti stimo che ancora guardi il calendario dell’Inter.



No no, era per rispondere a diavolo in me.

Non ho mai creduto nello scudetto, troppe differenze.
Certo avrei preferito non perdere 0-3 come oggi.

Dobbiamo mirare alla Champions, punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perfetto,e chi ti dice che anche lì non ci fosse un obbligo?Fermo restando che l'alternativa a Piatek era un Leao da svezzare,quì l'alternativa a romagnolo é pure più forte,non che ci voglia poi tanto ad esserlo.



Io penso che il problema siano i mediocri che abbiamo avuto in panchina. Anniamo svoltato sul campo riprendendo dei giocatori forti, ora ci manca l’uomo forte in panchina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però ieri Pioli in conferenza ha detto (secondo me non a caso) che Tomori è l'unico che ha le qualità x tenere Lukaku. Poi sta in panchina. Io qualche domanda me la farei...



circo togni, detto e ridetto.


Donnarumma 4
Calabria 6
Kjaer 6
Romagnoli 4
Theo 6
Kessiè 6,5
Tonali 6,5
Saelemaker 6
Calhanoglu 5,5
Rebic 5,5
Ibra 5

pioli 3,5


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2021)

morokan ha scritto:


> dite quello che volete, ma senza Ibra che calamita il gioco, la squadra si esprime meglio......



Ahimè triste verità..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tomori che partite ci è costato scusa?
> 
> E Kalulu anche se fa errori ha 20 anni scarsi e margini di crescita, non è il capitano che fa il pagliaccio dopo il 2-0 alla fiorentina davanti alle telecamere.
> 
> ...



Risposta perfetta.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> circo togni, detto e ridetto.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma 4
> ...



Sono d'accordo su quasi tutto, però Ibra secondo me oggi 6 pieno.
Diverse occasioni da gol svettando tra tre centrali inter e due assist bellissimi per Chala e Kessie.
Ha tirato solo lui 4-5 volte verso la porta.

Boh, a me Ibra oggi è sembrato ok, in crescita rispetto alle scorse.
E anche Rebic... Theo 6,5, non male


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto *l’esatto contrario.*
> 
> Ha detto che Tomori non ha abbastanza fisico per marcare Lubamba, e che al massimo potrebbe marcare Lautaro. *Ha detto l’esatto opposto di quanto detto da te.* Non inventatevi le cose.



Alla fine il problema non si pone perché lautaro ha giocato un partitone.
Quindi che tomori sia stato fuori, o al posto di Romagna o per kjaer, è stato doppiamente sbagliato.

Lautaro da raccordo ha fatto quello che ha voluto, Lukaku in profondità ha fatto quello che ha voluto. 

Ma erano dubbi che noi avevano espresso anche nel pre gara .
Chi prende lautaro alto?
Chi tiene Lukaku a campo aperto?

Detto fatto, abbiamo 'visto ' la partita prima.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quando giochi 20 minuti su 90 non puoi neanche sperare di vincerlo un derby contro un inter prima in classifica.

Peccato perché si sta sgretolando tutto, stanno venendo fuori tutti i valori veri. 
Ora è importante non perdere la brocca e far giocare chi deve giocare, chi è funzionale al gioco.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stiamo avendo difficoltà quando le squadre avversarie impostano la partita su ritmi alti.
> Le nostre sconfitte più pesanti hanno sempre questo minimo comune multiplo.
> 
> La sconfitta contro lo spezia però ci ha detto anche altro : lo spezia non ci veniva a prendere dentro l'area ma iniziava a pressare sui 40 metri di campo.
> ...



Mio commento pre gara.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io penso che il problema siano i mediocri che abbiamo avuto in panchina. Anniamo svoltato sul campo riprendendo dei giocatori forti, ora ci manca l’uomo forte in panchina.



Siamo sicuri che in campo siamo cosi forti?E non lo dico da oggi,sarebbe troppo facile,diverse volte ti ho invitato a volare basso.Tu che sei un grande conoscitore di statistiche,lo sai che prima di oggi avevamo la quinta difesa e il sesto attacco,mi sai dire quante volte ha vinto il campionato una squadra con certi dati?Io penso nessuno mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su quasi tutto, però Ibra secondo me oggi 6 pieno.
> Diverse occasioni da gol svettando tra tre centrali inter e due assist bellissimi per Chala e Kessie.
> Ha tirato solo lui 4-5 volte verso la porta.
> 
> ...



ibra è fermissimo. per me ha alzato troppo la cresta. poco concentrato sul campo e soprattutto poco umile.
oggi aveva la faccia da cane bastonato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che in campo siamo cosi forti?E non lo dico da oggi,sarebbe troppo facile,diverse volte ti ho invitato a volare basso.Tu che sei un grande conoscitore di statistiche,lo sai che prima di oggi avevamo la quinta difesa e il sesto attacco,mi sai dire quante volte ha vinto il campionato una squadra con certi dati?Io penso nessuno mai.



Abbiamo svoltato nel senso che non siamo più la squadra da sesto/settimo posto degli anni passati, siamo una squadra da qualificazione CL, ma Pioli riuscirebbe a rovinare pure questo e farci arrivare quinti. Per me o vince a Roma (andrebbe bene pure un pareggio ma con grande prestazione) oppure deve essere cacciato, perché ritrovarsi in bagarre quarto posto con lui vuol dire una sola cosa, un solo epilogo.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Febbraio 2021)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Sconfitta amara, purtroppo. Brutta prestazione di Romagnoli. Vorrei ringraziare tutti i mezzi tifosi del Milan che hanno attaccato ferocemente il nostro capitano, soprattutto nell'ultima settimana. Se abbiamo perso è anche colpa vostra.
> Bravi ragazzi che avete giocato col cuore fino alla fine.
> Sempre e comunque forza Milan.



Ah la colpa adesso è dei tifosi? Ahahah ma per favore. Pioli ha messo in campo la coppia di centrali peggiore che poteva contro l'attacco dell'Inter. Lo sapevano tutti che sarebbe stato un gioco al massacro e così è stato. Il nostro capitano? Sarà il tuo, non certo il mio. Per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe tranquillamente giocare nel Poggibonsi e sarebbe pure troppo per il suo livello.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ibra è fermissimo. per me ha alzato troppo la cresta. poco concentrato sul campo e soprattutto poco umile.
> oggi aveva la faccia da cane bastonato.



Mah su oggi non mi trovi d'accordo.. a Spezia ok... ma in mezzo a De Vrij - Skriniar l'ha prese bene tre volte di testa... poi due volte in porta i compagni.. se gioca da fermo così le prossime le vinciamo.

Ognuno la pensa come vuole sia chiaro, ma oggi non vedo problemi in Ibra.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto *l’esatto contrario.*
> 
> Ha detto che Tomori non ha abbastanza fisico per marcare Lubamba, e che al massimo potrebbe marcare Lautaro. *Ha detto l’esatto opposto di quanto detto da te.* Non inventatevi le cose.



Questo è il copia e incolla di quello che c'è scritto qui sul forum nella conferenza di pioli. "Sta facendo molto bene. Ha caratteristiche diverse dagli altri. E' molto più adatto a giocarsi la partita contro attaccanti come Lukaku e Sanchez se parliamo di domani"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mah su oggi non mi trovi d'accordo.. a Spezia ok... ma in mezzo a De Vrij - Skriniar l'ha prese bene tre volte di testa... poi due volte in porta i compagni.. *se gioca da fermo così le prossime le vinciamo*.
> 
> Ognuno la pensa come vuole sia chiaro, ma oggi non vedo problemi in Ibra.



senza dubbio per squadre mediocri è più che sufficiente. se riesci a tener su il pallone e farglielo arrivare spesso dice ancora la sua.
però giocar così con l'inter non basta. pensa con un anno in più in CL.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ah la colpa adesso è dei tifosi? Ahahah ma per favore. Pioli ha messo in campo la coppia di centrali peggiore che poteva contro l'attacco dell'Inter. Lo sapevano tutti che sarebbe stato un gioco al massacro e così è stato. Il nostro capitano? Sarà il tuo, non certo il mio. Per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe tranquillamente giocare nel Poggibonsi e sarebbe pure troppo per il suo livello.



Si ma io la smetterei anche con sto discorso. Sono gli stessi due centrali che c'erano anche all'andata. Ormai il 90% del calcio è condizione fisica. Vince chi sta meglio e corre di più


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio per squadre mediocri è più che sufficiente. se riesci a tener su il pallone e farglielo arrivare spesso dice ancora la sua.
> però giocar così con l'inter non basta. pensa con un anno in più in CL.



Vabbè Willy se abbiamo avuto una parvenza di dignità calcistica dal 2020 ad oggi è merito anche di Ibra, per cui se raggiungeremo la Champions e rimarrà sarà anche "giusto" così...

Tanto se andiamo in giro in Champions con Romagna in difesa....


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma io la smetterei anche con sto discorso. Sono gli stessi due centrali che c'erano anche all'andata. Ormai il 90% del calcio è condizione fisica. Vince chi sta meglio e corre di più



E infatti Romagnolo è criticatissimmo dall'andata.

Si è salvato forse solo con la Fiorentina e il Cagliari, anche a Napoli osceno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo svoltato nel senso che non siamo più la squadra da sesto/settimo posto degli anni passati, siamo una squadra da qualificazione CL, ma Pioli riuscirebbe a rovinare pure questo e farci arrivare quinti. Per me o vince a Roma (andrebbe bene pure un pareggio ma con grande prestazione) oppure deve essere cacciato, perché ritrovarsi in bagarre quarto posto con lui vuol dire una sola cosa, un solo epilogo.



Fratello,la colpa non e'solo di Pioli,ti sei mai fermato a pensare che i nostri risultati forse erano frutto di una condizione fisica straripante raggiunta molto prima delle altre rivali?Mi rifiuto di credere che dall'alto della tua esperienza ti sia sfuggita quest'analisi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fratello,la colpa non e'solo di Pioli,ti sei mai fermato a pensare che i nostri risultati forse erano frutto di una condizione fisica straripante raggiunta molto prima delle altre rivali?Mi rifiuto di credere che dall'alto della tua esperienza ti sia sfuggita quest'analisi.



I risultati che ci hanno portato performare come se fossimo da scudetto si, indubbiamente. Ma questo non significa che siamo da sesto posto, questo no. E manco da quinto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè Willy se abbiamo avuto una parvenza di dignità calcistica dal 2020 ad oggi è merito anche di Ibra, per cui se raggiungeremo la Champions e rimarrà sarà anche "giusto" così...
> 
> Tanto se andiamo in giro in Champions con Romagna in difesa....



si, ma non a 7,5M.
se arriva la CL io gli sono riconoscente e lo tengo in squadra. ma a 3M. qui bisogna iniziare ad essere meritocratici.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su quasi tutto, però Ibra secondo me oggi 6 pieno.
> Diverse occasioni da gol svettando tra tre centrali inter e due assist bellissimi per Chala e Kessie.
> Ha tirato solo lui 4-5 volte verso la porta.
> 
> ...


Quando esci dal campo senza una goccia di sudore, la sufficienza non dovresti beccartela mai. 
Non può essere certo aggiudicata per 2 colpi di testa su 70 minuti di gioco.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo svoltato nel senso che non siamo più la squadra da sesto/settimo posto degli anni passati, siamo una squadra da qualificazione CL, ma Pioli riuscirebbe a rovinare pure questo e farci arrivare quinti. Per me o vince a Roma (andrebbe bene pure un pareggio ma con grande prestazione) oppure deve essere cacciato, perché ritrovarsi in bagarre quarto posto con lui vuol dire una sola cosa, un solo epilogo.



vedo che finalmente hai capito, te l'avevo detto di non fare conti perché non valgono nulla. Dovevamo arrivare al derby con un +2 potenziale +5, e siamo arrivati a -4. Questo è il calcio, ma soprattutto questi sono i nostri. Non sono ancora pronti per giocarsi lo scudetto purtroppo, poi si mette pure un allenatore presuntuoso che vuole fare il fenomeno arrogante, la società che perde il polso della squadra ed ecco il risultato. Come ti dicevo, rischiamo di giocarci il 4 posto se non si svegliano tutti!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vedo che finalmente hai capito, te l'avevo detto di non fare conti perché non valgono nulla. Dovevamo arrivare al derby con un +2 potenziale +5, e siamo arrivati a -4. Questo è il calcio, ma soprattutto questi sono i nostri. Non sono ancora pronti per giocarsi lo scudetto purtroppo, poi si mette pure un allenatore presuntuoso che vuole fare il fenomeno arrogante, la società che perde il polso della squadra ed ecco il risultato. Come ti dicevo, rischiamo di giocarci il 4 posto se non si svegliano tutti!



Dello scudetto ormai me ne frega meno di zero, ormai ci credo come crederei alla verginità di una baldracca di uno strip Club di Amsterdam, il punto è il quarto posto, se non arriviamo almeno nelle prime quattro sarà smantellamento e disastro tecnico ed economico, lo capiamo bene dai rinnovi, qui si fa notte davvero, per me Pioli tra Stella Rossa e Roma deve dimostrare un cambiamento enorme altrimenti finiamo male, ma male sul serio.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Difficile commentare una partita che poteva cambiare radicalmente nei primi minuti del secondo tempo, Handanovic oggi ha fatto ciò che donnarumma fece all'andata. Inutile quindi attaccarsi a questo. La cosa drammatica per me è l'approccio alla gara, l'ennesimo scandaloso, ma soprattutto l'aspetto tattico. Pioli è completamente fuori di testa, sta riuscendo nell'impresa titanica di trasformare una squadra che era in lotta per lo scudetto ad una squadra in lotta per la champions, anche se il ritmo attuale è da europa league. 
Maledetta arroganza e presunzione. Si devono svegliare tutti, anche in società, l'allenatore deve trovare delle alternative tattiche valide, ormai le squadre ci conoscono e sanno come purgarci.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dello scudetto ormai me ne frega meno di zero, ormai ci credo come crederei alla verginità di una baldracca di uno strip Club di Amsterdam, il punto è il quarto posto, se non arriviamo almeno nelle prime quattro sarà smantellamento e disastro tecnico ed economico, lo capiamo bene dai rinnovi, qui si fa notte davvero, per me Pioli tra Stella Rossa e Roma deve dimostrare un cambiamento enorme altrimenti finiamo male, ma male sul serio.



Io lo ripeto da settembre, non ci voleva un genio, non dovevamo assolutamente impegnare i titolare in Europa league. Ci ha distrutto una stagione, tutte le squadre che fanno l'EL soffrono poi durante la stagione. Rovinare un'annata che poteva veramente riportarci a giocare lo scudetto è stato qualcosa che non perdonerò mai a società e allenatore. Avevamo tutte le possibilità per lottare per il primo posto, bastava fare come l'anno scorso, e giocare con i titolari solo in campionato, ma no bisognava fare i fenomeni a voler giocarci l'europa league, che ovviamente non vinceremo ma che ci costerà uno scudetto. Oggi paghiamo gli sfori di novembre-dicembre. E la cosa drammatica è che il momento più difficile come partite deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Quando esci dal campo senza una goccia di sudore, la sufficienza non dovresti beccartela mai.
> Non può essere certo aggiudicata per 2 colpi di testa su 70 minuti di gioco.



Mah... in mezzo ai centrali dell'Inter ha rubato il tempo più e più volte e ci è voluto un grande handanovic (con Padelli, come l'anno scorso, avrebbe segnato  ).
In area la sua presenza si è fatta sentire e ripeto: ha messo in porta chala e kessiè (quest'ultimo anticipato da Bastoni).
Ha pure rischiato un eurogol di tacco, che solo lui poteva pensare.

Ognuno ha la sua idea, oggi ha fatto quello che doveva fare secondo me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Difficile commentare una partita che poteva cambiare radicalmente nei primi minuti del secondo tempo, Handanovic oggi ha fatto ciò che donnarumma fece all'andata. Inutile quindi attaccarsi a questo. La cosa drammatica per me è l'approccio alla gara, l'ennesimo scandaloso, ma soprattutto l'aspetto tattico. Pioli è completamente fuori di testa, sta riuscendo nell'impresa titanica di trasformare una squadra che era in lotta per lo scudetto ad una squadra in lotta per la champions, *anche se il ritmo attuale è da europa league. *



Si, e il problema è che quando Pioli inizia a crollare poi va sempre peggio, nel 2021 abbiamo fatto 15 punti in 9 partite, media di 1,7 (vorrebbe dire farne 25 nelle prossime 15, cioè 74 punti che con ogni probabilità non sarebbero sufficienti per la CL), e il problema è che conoscendo Pioli si abbasserà ancora di più nelle prossime. Pioli quando crolla lo fa davvero. 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'allenatore deve trovare delle alternative tattiche valide, ormai le squadre ci conoscono e sanno come purgarci.



Pioli alternative tattiche valide? Ciao core...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, e il problema è che quando Pioli inizia a crollare poi va sempre peggio, nel 2021 abbiamo fatto 15 punti in 9 partite, media di 1,7 (vorrebbe dire farne 25 nelle prossime 15, cioè 74 punti che con ogni probabilità non sarebbero sufficienti per la CL), e il problema è che conoscendo Pioli si abbasserà ancora di più nelle prossime. Pioli quando crolla lo fa davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> Pioli alternative tattiche valide? Ciao core...



lo so infatti era quello che cercavo di dire qui sul forum già tempo fa, se ricordi. A me pioli non è mai piaciuto, l'ho criticato in tempi non sospetti perché avevo intravisto delle crepe importanti, e temevo che se non si poneva rimedio sarebbe stato poi un dramma. Purtroppo così è stato. Adesso tocca rimboccarsi le maniche e ritornare a giocare come 2020 post covid, se pensano che sono solo delle partite storte non andremo nemmeno in champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo so infatti era quello che cercavo di dire qui sul forum già tempo fa, se ricordi. A me pioli non è mai piaciuto, l'ho criticato in tempi non sospetti perché avevo intravisto delle crepe importanti, e temevo che se non si poneva rimedio sarebbe stato poi un dramma. Purtroppo così è stato. Adesso tocca rimboccarsi le maniche e ritornare a giocare come 2020 post covid, se pensano che sono solo delle partite storte non andremo nemmeno in champions.



Ma che poi bisogna anche chiarirsi, cioè io sono pure d’accordo nel non esonerare Pioli OGGI (nemmeno io lo esonererei) ma se non mostrasse una netta inversione di marcia tra Roma e Verona che dobbiamo fare? Tenerlo ancora? Quousque tandem?

Dobbiamo arrivare alla ventinovesima giornata con 54/55 punti (e coi crolli che Pioli ha in genere non mi stupirebbe) per pensare a salvare il salvabile?


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi bisogna anche chiarirsi, cioè io sono pure d’accordo nel non esonerare Pioli OGGI (nemmeno io lo esonererei) ma se non mostrasse una netta inversione di marcia tra Roma e Verona che dobbiamo fare? Tenerlo ancora? Quousque tandem?



.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi bisogna anche chiarirsi, cioè io sono pure d’accordo nel non esonerare Pioli OGGI (nemmeno io lo esonererei) ma se non mostrasse una netta inversione di marcia tra Roma e Verona che dobbiamo fare? Tenerlo ancora? Quousque tandem?
> 
> Dobbiamo arrivare alla ventinovesima giornata con 54/55 punti (e coi crolli che Pioli ha in genere non mi stupirebbe) per pensare a salvare il salvabile?



al momento esonerare pioli sarebbe un segnale pericoloso, le colpe sono da spartire tra giocatori (sbruffoni e sopravvalutati) e allenatore. Ma io sono deluso anche dalla società, come l'avevo capito io che non sono a milanello tutti i giorni,che qualcosa stava cominciando a non andare più, dovevano farlo pure loro che stanno h24 lì e che ne capiscono di calcio. Adesso è finito il tempo dei bonus, non possiamo sbagliare nulla. Basta sta ***** di europa league della melma che ci porterà altra rogna, mettere le seconde linee e basta, testa al campionato che ci giochiamo la nostra rinascita.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Febbraio 2021)

Domenica con la roma è la partita della vita.... ci giochiamo la campions (e il futuro)


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al momento esonerare pioli sarebbe un segnale pericoloso, le colpe sono da spartire tra giocatori (sbruffoni e sopravvalutati) e allenatore. Ma io sono deluso anche dalla società, come l'avevo capito io che non sono a milanello tutti i giorni,che qualcosa stava cominciando a non andare più, dovevano farlo pure loro che stanno h24 lì e che ne capiscono di calcio. Adesso è finito il tempo dei bonus, non possiamo sbagliare nulla. Basta sta ***** di europa league della melma che ci porterà altra rogna, mettere le seconde linee e basta, testa al campionato che ci giochiamo la nostra rinascita.



pensa che adesso il fenomeno che mette paura a tutti è già infortunato. e chi gioca al suo posto in europa?

comunque per il resto ti quoto. dopo una sconfitta così mi chiedo come nessuno della società si presenti a dir qualcosa. io sono allibito non del comportamento che ormai lo conosciamo, ma di noi tifosi che non ce ne accorgiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domenica con la roma è la partita della vita.... ci giochiamo la campions (e il futuro)



dicevano che era oggi, ma per me è più domenica allora. e secondo me si può far bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domenica con la roma è la partita della vita.... ci giochiamo la campions (e il futuro)



con la rometta soffriremo non poco, perché hanno un gioco rapido e fatto di scambi veloci e precisi. Mettere tomori è d'obbligo, così come Leao vicino Ibra.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Febbraio 2021)

Commento ora, dopo aver finito il terzo calendario, e con lo Spezia erano cinque.
Indecente aver concesso tutti quei contropiedi all'Inter.
Indecente aver schierato due centrali statici.
Indecente non essersi reso conto che le fasce non stavano funzionando, già nel primo tempo.
Indecente l'abbassamento del livello di Hernandez quando l'avversario è di una certa caratura.
Indecente Kessiè, ma poveraccio gioca ininterrottamente da agosto.
Indecente Rebic.
Indecente Calhanoglu.
Indecente Saelemaekers.
Indecente Leao.

Oggi è stato superato il limite dello schifo, come solo contro lo Spezia: lì c'era l'aggravante dell'avversario da serie B, qui no, ad essere sinceri.
Quello che mi sconcerta dell'ultimo periodo è che per lunghi tratti delle partite siamo impotenti e in balia dell'avversario: Atalanta, Spezia, Inter e per alcuni tratti anche la Stella Rossa.


----------



## markjordan (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Quando esci dal campo senza una goccia di sudore, la sufficienza non dovresti beccartela mai.
> Non può essere certo aggiudicata per 2 colpi di testa su 70 minuti di gioco.


oggi no
gli contesto solo lo scorpione quando poteva toccarla a rebic


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> oggi no
> gli contesto solo lo scorpione quando poteva toccarla a rebic



Ibra non corre. È ancora decisivo per noi, è stato un campione infinito, ma non è possibile camminare per 70 minuti in campo. Non voglio fare il paragone ingeneroso con Lukaku o il Lautaro di oggi, ma in serie A io non vedo punte così ferme in campo. Poi lui ha esperienza e classe per giocare anche da fermo, ma è indubbio che il Milan giochi meglio come squadra senza di lui che con lui.
Con Ibra in campo il Milan si limita fondamentalmente a lanciargliela lui che da fermo la spizzica o prova a concludere. Poi lui è bravo e qualcosa la fa se gli arriva giusta sulla testa o sul piede.
Senza Ibra in campo la squadra ha un uomo in più che corre, crea spazi e pressa. 

Per il gioco ibra è un downgrade, per i risultati vediamo invece come finisce la stagione.


----------



## Stex (21 Febbraio 2021)

L’Inter non ha fatto 4 slot di cambi ?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Noi facciamo pietà ma quelle palle gol fallite sono clamorose. Gira tutto male Partito Democratico!


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo pietà ma quelle palle gol fallite sono clamorose. Gira tutto male Partito Democratico!



non sono palle gol fallite, sono super parate di Handanovic


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non sono palle gol fallite, sono super parate di Handanovic



Dai su. La seconda Ibra gliela sbatte sul petto. La parata più importante è su Tonali.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Commento ora, dopo aver finito il terzo calendario, e con lo Spezia erano cinque.
> Indecente aver concesso tutti quei contropiedi all'Inter.
> Indecente aver schierato due centrali statici.
> Indecente non essersi reso conto che le fasce non stavano funzionando, già nel primo tempo.
> ...



A dire il vero oggi Theo non ha sofferto nessuno secondo me ed è stato ampiamente sufficiente. Se i centrali, soprattutto uno, fanno pena non può dipendere da lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su. La seconda Ibra gliela sbatte sul petto. La parata più importante è su Tonali.



Va beh lì Ibra fa quasi il massimo che può fare, non è che ha mirato Handanovic


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su. La seconda Ibra gliela sbatte sul petto. La parata più importante è su Tonali.



ma non è vero dai, che poteva fare di più, era difficilissimo anche coordinarsi.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora un grave errore di romagnoli, e il nostro top quando ce da parare come sempre non para, che schifo.


----------

